# 

## Ninka__2005

Mam pytanie o przepisy regulujące sprawę podniesienia terenu na własnej działce. Ze względu na wysoki poziom wód gruntowych i warunki zabudowy (podzniesienie fundamentów o 0,5m względem drogi) postanowiliśmy nawieźć ziemię. Dom stoi na glinie więc i tak nawiezienie ziemi było nieuniknione bo inaczej nie ma co marzyć nawet o trawniku. Wszyscy sąsiedzi podnosili teren o ok. 0,5 m oprócz naszej sąsiadki, która dodatkowo na takim terenie zafundowała sobie piwnicę. Teraz robi nam awantury i pisze do urzędu gminy, że ją zalewamy (ziemia leży od 3 dni). Na pewno pojawi się u nas inspektor budowlany celem stwierdzenia czy nie zostało naruszone prawo. Nie chcemy z nikim walczyć ale czy faktycznie sasiadka może nam zabronić nawiezienia ziemi? Dodam, że będziemy wyżej od niej o ok. 30 cm.
Jeszcze nie mieszkamy a już pierwsza wojna, ech....

----------


## PROSIACZEK

> Mam pytanie o przepisy regulujące sprawę podniesienia terenu na własnej działce. Ze względu na wysoki poziom wód gruntowych i warunki zabudowy (podzniesienie fundamentów o 0,5m względem drogi) postanowiliśmy nawieźć ziemię. Dom stoi na glinie więc i tak nawiezienie ziemi było nieuniknione bo inaczej nie ma co marzyć nawet o trawniku. Wszyscy sąsiedzi podnosili teren o ok. 0,5 m oprócz naszej sąsiadki, która dodatkowo na takim terenie zafundowała sobie piwnicę. Teraz robi nam awantury i pisze do urzędu gminy, że ją zalewamy (ziemia leży od 3 dni). Na pewno pojawi się u nas inspektor budowlany celem stwierdzenia czy nie zostało naruszone prawo. Nie chcemy z nikim walczyć ale czy faktycznie sasiadka może nam zabronić nawiezienia ziemi? Dodam, że będziemy wyżej od niej o ok. 30 cm.
> Jeszcze nie mieszkamy a już pierwsza wojna, ech....


To samo miałam. Oddzieliłam się od sąsiada murkiem oporowym i po kłopocie. Powiedziałam jej że woda z mojego nieba leci na moją działkę, a z jej nieba na jej działkę i nic się nie przelewa. Murek oporowy jest tylko na mojej części działki !!! i wystaje około 20 cm. poza teren mojego gruntu.

----------


## j-j

Śmieszne, ja nie znam przepisu który zabranialby Ci podnoszenie terenu.
Jak ją niby zalewasz?? Przy normalnym terenie ze spadkiem w kierunku sąsiadki też woda do niej leci więc jaka zalewanie z powodu podniesienia terenu?

----------


## Geno

> Śmieszne, ja nie znam przepisu który zabranialby Ci podnoszenie terenu.
> Jak ją niby zalewasz?? Przy normalnym terenie ze spadkiem w kierunku sąsiadki też woda do niej leci więc jaka zalewanie z powodu podniesienia terenu?

----------


## Barbossa

> Napisał j-j
> 
> Śmieszne, ja nie znam przepisu który zabranialby Ci podnoszenie terenu.
> Jak ją niby zalewasz?? Przy normalnym terenie ze spadkiem w kierunku sąsiadki też woda do niej leci więc jaka zalewanie z powodu podniesienia terenu?

----------


## jea

> Napisał j-j
> 
> Śmieszne, ja nie znam przepisu który zabranialby Ci podnoszenie terenu.
> Jak ją niby zalewasz?? Przy normalnym terenie ze spadkiem w kierunku sąsiadki też woda do niej leci więc jaka zalewanie z powodu podniesienia terenu?


Ja dodam za Geno...a oddziaływanie na sąsiedztwo, niekoniecznie musi to być woda  :Roll:

----------


## Geno

Nie piszę postów na tym forum bo mnie szlag trafia :/ z tym działzniem

----------


## jaro'71

> Nie piszę postów na tym forum bo mnie szlag trafia :/ z tym działzniem


A kto to jest "działzeń" ?
 :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Jurek_Z

Prawo wodne
Art. 194. Kto: 
1) zmienia stan wody na gruncie, 
....
....
- podlega karze grzywny.

----------


## j-j

Jurek a ja się zmienia stan wody na gruncie w tym przypadku?

----------


## Geno

> Jurek a ja się zmienia stan wody na gruncie w tym przypadku?


Jak się z dołka robi górkę to się zmienia warunki gruntowo-wodne.

----------


## Jurek_Z

W przypadku podniesienia terenu, woda z tego terenu spływa na sąsiednie działki.
A w prawie ochrony środowiska:
Art. 100. 1. Przy planowaniu i realizacji przedsięwzięcia powinny być stosowane rozwiązania, które ograniczą zmianę stosunków wodnych do rozmiarów niezbędnych ze względu na specyfikę przedsięwzięcia. 

2. Jeżeli konieczna jest czasowa zmiana stosunków wodnych, jest ona dopuszczalna wyłącznie w okresie niezbędnym. 

3. Każdy, kto czasowo doprowadził do zmiany stosunków wodnych, jest obowiązany do podjęcia działań w celu ich przywrócenia, gdy zmiana ta przestanie być niezbędna.

----------


## Jurek_Z

A wracając do Prawa wodnego to:

Art. 35. 1. Właściciele mogą w drodze ugody zmieniać stosunki wodne na gruntach, jeżeli zmiany te nie wpłyną szkodliwie na nieruchomości sąsiednie; nie dotyczy to wprowadzania ścieków do wody lub do ziemi. 
2. Zatwierdzona przez wójta, burmistrza (prezydenta miasta) ugoda zastępuje pozwolenie wodnoprawne. Decyzja zatwierdzająca ugodę jest ostateczna.

Art. 36. 1. Organy właściwe do wydawania pozwoleń wodnoprawnych rozstrzygają spory powstałe w związku z tymi pozwoleniami, a ponadto spory:
...
3. Wójt, burmistrz (prezydent miasta) rozstrzyga spory: 
1)o przywrócenie stosunków wodnych na gruntach do stanu poprzedniego, 

Art. 40. Z upływem trzech lat od ujawnienia szkody przedawnia się roszczenie:
...
3)o przywrócenie do stanu poprzedniego stosunków wodnych na gruncie.

----------


## jaro'71

Ale jak to wygląda w praktyce? Czy trzeba pozwolenia z gminy na podnoszenie, zgody sąsiada? Zetknął się ktoś z tym problemem? Gdzieś na forum czytałem że do 40 cm można podnosić bez problemów. Jestem tym zainteresowany, bo sąsiad (co prawda 4 działki dalej) ale podniósł dużo ponad metr. Ciekawe czy kogokolwiek pytał lub zgłaszał (sąsiadów nie miał) tylko pole. Jeśli jednak kolejne działki między nim a mną pójdą o metr w górę to u mnie będzie kiedyś katastrofa. Dlatego już teraz się martwię...

----------


## j-j

Bez przesady, takim tokiem myślenia stwierdzimy że robiąc z dołka skarpę to też zmieniamy warunki gruntowo wodne bo inaczej woda leci (bo jak się rozpędzi to do sąsiada doleci  :wink:  a o odległościach tego podniesionego terenu od granicy sąsiada coś jest? Chyba nie.
Rozumiem że nie można odwadniać swojego terenu kosztem drugiego ale wg mnie nie należy przesadzać? Wg mnie podniesienie 30 cm np. terenu zielonego (bo nie sądzę aby autor wątku zamierzał podnieść i wszystko utwardzić i poleci wsio do sąsiadki, nie podnosi też o 1 lub 2m) to żaden problem.
A odnośnie powyższego art 100 to mozna murek postawić, jest to ograniczenie.

----------


## Geno

> Bez przesady, takim tokiem myślenia stwierdzimy że robiąc z dołka skarpę to też zmieniamy warunki gruntowo wodne bo inaczej woda leci (bo jak się rozpędzi to do sąsiada doleci  a o odległościach tego podniesionego terenu od granicy sąsiada coś jest?


Nie ma ale to az tak istotne nie jest. Ważne,że sąsiadówi ,któremu woda nie napływała , teraz napływa i może miec staw.




> Rozumiem że nie można odwadniać swojego terenu kosztem drugiego ale wg mnie nie należy przesadzać? Wg mnie podniesienie 30 cm np. terenu zielonego (bo nie sądzę aby autor wątku zamierzał podnieść i wszystko utwardzić i poleci wsio do sąsiadki) to żaden problem.


Mieliśmy kiedyś znowu sprawę to na forum odwrotną, ktoś sie pytał czy sąsiad może sobie podnieść dowolnie działkę i jemu zalewać. Prawo ma być jak piłka? Odbjać się w zależności kto ma rakietę?




> A odnośnie powyższego art 100 to mozna murek postawić, jest to ograniczenie.


Można. Najpierw murek, potem podniesienie terenu.

----------


## Jurek_Z

Ogólnie zmiana stosunków wodnych nie może negatywnie oddziaływać na tereny sąsiednie, a sposób odprowadzania wód opadowych winien uwzględniać uwarunkowania terenów sąsiednich i nie może powodować na nich szkód. Wynikało by z tego, że sąsiad musiałby chyba wykazać czy i jaką poniósł szkodę. 
Sam się nad tym zastanawiam bo kupiłem działkę która jest 6 od drogi w kierunku niewielkiego spadku terenu i nie mam zielonego pojęcia jak ustalić poziom zerowy bo jestem pierwszy który zaczął się budować. Jak sąsiedzi zaczną się budować to będę dopływał do domku kajakiem   :sad:   Grunt gliniasty słabo przepuszczalny.

----------


## j-j

Broń boże, prawo nie ma być jak piłka tylko ma być rozsądnie interpretowane a często, gęsto nie jest.
Dla mnie w tym przypadku kiedy ktoś podnosi sobie teren zielony o 30 cm wokół domu i sąsiad krzyczy jest co najmniej dziwne.
Przecież nie robi góry, nie wierzę że utwardzi dookoła i odwodni u sąsiadki.
Z 30 cm faktycznie sąsaiadkę zaleje aż miło spływając po trawie.
Moi znajomi poroblili w murku na działce rowki aby do nich spływało sa troszkę niżej i to nie jest żaden problem, tyle wody że hoho  :wink:  większość zostaje u sąsiada wsączając po drodze w grunt.
Ja się zgadzam że są różne przypadki mniej oddziałujące i więcej  żei trezba być w porządku w stosunku do sąsiada i innych ludzi,  ale wszystko ma być w granicach zdrowego rozsądku.

----------


## Ninka__2005

Bardzo dziękuję za wymianę poglądów na moim wątku. Trochę mi się już rozjaśniło. Generalnie problem polega na tym, że sąsiadka od zawsze ma problem z zalaną piwnicą. Z resztą jako jedyna na osiedlu posiada piwnicę. Tak więc od lat walczy z gminą o oczyszczanie rowu melioracyjnego bo to niby z jego powodu ma ciągle wodę w piwnicy. Teraz znalazła sobie konia ofiarnego w postaci nas :wink:  Będzie nas nękać za wszystkie szkody wyrządzone na jej działce niekoniecznie z naszego powodu. Chciałam wiedzieć czy ma do tego podstawy prawne. Z Waszych informacji wynika, że nie.
Dam znać jak to wszystko się zakończyło po wizycie inspektora.

----------


## mifim

A jeszcze jest Prawo ochrony środowiska i jeśli pójdzie skarga, że nawiozłaś ziemię, a urzędnik będzie upierdliwy, to będziesz musiała wykonać przegląd ekologiczny. (dotyczący nie tylko spływu powierzchniowego, ale także wód gruntowych, jakości gleby itd.)

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Aby odpowiedzieć sobie na pytanie dlaczego sąsiedzi protestują na podniesienie poziomu gruntu, trzeba najpierw odpowiedzieć na pytanie dlaczego podnosi się ten poziom, nawożąc ziemię.
Ano po to, aby u nas było sucho, woda nie wlwała się, aby szybciej wysychało.
A więc ta woda ma się tam przemieścic gdzie jest niżej.
Murek oporowy zabezpieczy tylko w pierwszej chwili po opadzie od przelewania wody powierzchniowej.
Gdy woda zacznie wsiąkać, to będzie  przedostawała się pod murkiem na niżej położoną działkę. Będzie tam wypływać, lub co najmniej spowolni wsiąkanie.

----------


## jaro'71

> Aby odpowiedzieć sobie na pytanie dlaczego sąsiedzi protestują na podniesienie poziomu gruntu, trzeba najpierw odpowiedzieć na pytanie dlaczego podnosi się ten poziom, nawożąc ziemię.
> Ano po to, aby u nas było sucho, woda nie wlwała się, aby szybciej wysychało.
> A więc ta woda ma się tam przemieścic gdzie jest niżej.
> Murek oporowy zabezpieczy tylko w pierwszej chwili po opadzie od przelewania wody powierzchniowej.
> Gdy woda zacznie wsiąkać, to będzie  przedostawała się pod murkiem na niżej położoną działkę. Będzie tam wypływać, lub co najmniej spowolni wsiąkanie.


Czyli kto wyżej podniesie ten wygrywa   :Evil:  ? 
Najgorzej mają ci, którzy w tym wyścigu wystartowali jako pierwsi...

----------


## el-ka

A my z sąsiadami budującymi jednocześnie dogadaliśmy się o ustalenie wysokości posadowienia budynków mniej więcej na jednym poziomie, aby nie zalewać sie wzajemnie i ponadto robimy wspólny drenaż. I już początki mamy dobre!  :Lol:  Warto zadbać o stosunki dobrosąsiedzkie, to ma wpływ na komfort zamieszkania tak samo jak nasz piękny przyszły dom!

----------


## markus_gdynia

Mieliśmy kilka lat temu podobną sprawę na Grupie Trójmiejskiej. 
Kolega podnióśł poziom terenu, co doprowadziło do spływania wody opadowej na teren sąsiadki. Sprawa trafiła do sądu, doszło aż do NSA który wydał decyzję o cofnięciu pozwolenia na budowę i nakazał rozbiórkę już wybudowanego domu, ze względu na zaburzenie stosunków wodnych.

*Swoją drogą podziwiam sobiepaństwo tych co tak dzielnie podnoszą poziom swojej działki mając gdzieś sąsiadów. O wybraniu ziemi i nawiezieniu w to miejsce nowej to nie pomyślicie?.*

----------


## stiff

Niestety nie wolno zmieniać punktów wysokościowych działki - był dość obszerny artykuł  w muratorze chyba z lutego - jak znajdę czas to streszczę.

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## j-j

Nawozić nie wolno, a wywozić wolno??
A gdyby ktoś miał na jednej połowie działki wyżej niz na drugiej połowie a dom zaprojektowany na środku to co ma zrobić do której rzędnej dopasować?
Nawiezie to mu każą dom rozebrać  :wink: , wywiezie to on każe sąsiadom rozbierać  :wink: .
A gdy robione są projekty zagospodarowania terenu, drogi, wjazdy, skarpy itp. to nie zmieniają się rzędne?? Zmieniają się i to dużo czasem i jakoś żadnych uzgodnień, powoleń na podstawie Prawa wodnego, ochrony środowiska itp nie trzeba tylko dlatego bo droga ma wyżsą niweletę, albo pojawia się skarpa itp..
ja też podnoszę u siebie , już ma PnB ale teren nawieziony dopasuję tak aby przy granicy działki mieć go dopasowanego do terenu istniejącego, sąsiada. I też znowu nie podnoszę 2 m w górę ale ok 30, 35 cm.

----------


## Barbossa

działka i chałupa to nie boisko, że musi być równo
*markus_gdynia* - dobrze piszesz

rzędna to *RZĘDNA* i nie powinno się jej zmieniać, chyba że wszyscy to zrobią

----------


## chopinetka

Witam

Czasami warto postawić się w sytuacji przeciwnika> Jak przysłowie mówi: nie rób drugiemu co tobie nie miłe<a jak piszesz jeszcze dobrze nie zacząłeś mieszkać, więć stosunki dobrosąsiedzkie są zagrożone. Poza tym myślę, że prawo stoi po stronie tej pani. Napisz czy  ma z drugiej strony działki sąsiadów. Jeżeli jesteście jedynymi sąsiadami to macie problem.

pozdrawiam

----------


## krys1

Odpowiedzi na pytanie o podnoszeniu terenu warto poszukać w* Muratorze nr 02.2007, str.184*

Ja zacytuję tylko mały fragment"...zmiana ukształtowania terenu poprzez nadsypanie gruntu (czyli zmiana rzędnej wysokościowej terenu)  w trakcie prowadzenia robót jest istotnym odstąpieniem od zatwierdzonego projektu i jest dopuszczalna jedynie po uzyskaniu decyzji o zmianie pozw. na budowę..."

----------


## profus

Ciekawa dyskusja

----------


## j-j

> Odpowiedzi na pytanie o podnoszeniu terenu warto poszukać w* Muratorze nr 02.2007, str.184*
> 
> Ja zacytuję tylko mały fragment"...zmiana ukształtowania terenu poprzez nadsypanie gruntu (czyli zmiana rzędnej wysokościowej terenu)  w trakcie prowadzenia robót jest istotnym odstąpieniem od zatwierdzonego projektu i jest dopuszczalna jedynie po uzyskaniu decyzji o zmianie pozw. na budowę..."


A że to zmiana istotna to fakt, masz rację bo jest to zmiana projektu zagospodarowania dzialki.
Jednak, jeżeli zaprojektujesz nowe rzędne, podniesione w stosunku do terenu istn. i dasz do PnB to myślisz że w starostwioe zwrócą uwagę na taki "szczegół" (że lejesz na sąsiada)? Jestem pewny że nie. Może byc nawet tak że, na mapie, w miejscu gdzie jest nowa rzędna nie ma starej więc nie łatwo zauważyć że byla zmiana rzędnej, dostaniesz PnB i będzie lecieć do sąsiada.


I dodatkowo jeszcze tak ogólnie- jeśli zaprojektowalibyśmy sobie trochę wyżej teren i dalibyśmy to na PnB to nikt nie wymagałby dodatkowo żadnych uzg. i pozwoleń ze względu na Prawo wodne czy ochrony środowiska, bo zmiana waruntków gruntowo-wodnych z powodu 0,5 m w górę i dodatkowo 4 rzędne na krzyż na mapie  :wink: , bo chyba się nikt nie spodziewa na dzialce obejmującej domek jednorodzinny np. warstwic  :wink: .

----------


## Geno

> Napisał krys1
> 
> Odpowiedzi na pytanie o podnoszeniu terenu warto poszukać w* Muratorze nr 02.2007, str.184*
> 
> Ja zacytuję tylko mały fragment"...zmiana ukształtowania terenu poprzez nadsypanie gruntu (czyli zmiana rzędnej wysokościowej terenu)  w trakcie prowadzenia robót jest istotnym odstąpieniem od zatwierdzonego projektu i jest dopuszczalna jedynie po uzyskaniu decyzji o zmianie pozw. na budowę..."
> 
> 
> A że to zmiana istotna to fakt, masz rację bo jest to zmiana projektu zagospodarowania dzialki.
> Jednak, jeżeli zaprojektujesz nowe rzędne, podniesione w stosunku do terenu istn. i dasz do PnB to myślisz że w starostwioe zwrócą uwagę na taki "szczegół" (że lejesz na sąsiada)? Jestem pewny że nie. Może byc nawet tak że, na mapie, w miejscu gdzie jest nowa rzędna nie ma starej więc nie łatwo zauważyć że byla zmiana rzędnej, dostaniesz PnB i będzie lecieć do sąsiada.
> ...


http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=101002

----------


## mifim

Czasami wystarczy podniesienie części dzialki o 40 cm, żeby mieć problemy.

DECYZJA 
Na podstawie art. 237, 238 i 239 w zw. z art. 241 ust. 1 ustawy z dnia 27 kwietnia 2001 r. -Prawo ochrony środowiska (Dz. U. Nr 62, poz. 627 ze zm.) 
zobowiązuję 
Państwa xxxxx, zamieszkałych w xxxxx, do: 
1. wykonania przeglądu ekologicznego, dotyczącego wpływu nagromadzonych mas 
ziemnych i zmiany naturalnego ukształtowania powierzchni terenu działek o 
oznaczeniach geodezyjnych 1 i 3/2 xxxxxx na działki sąsiednie. 
Przegląd powinien zawierać określenie: 
a. ilości zmagazynowanych mas ziemnych, 
b. wpływu nagromadzonych mas ziemnych na stosunki wodne, 
c. stanu gleby lub ziemi, w miejscu magazynowania mas ziemnych, zgodnie z 
rozporządzeniem Ministra Środowiska z dnia 9 września 2002 r. w sprawie standardów 
jakości gleby oraz standardów jakości ziemi (Dz. U. z 2002 r. Nr 165, poz. 1359), 
oraz opis działań mających na celu zapobieganie i ograniczenie oddziaływania nagromadzonych mas ziemnych na środowisko. 
2. przedłożenia ww. przeglądu ekologicznego w Wydziale Ochrony Środowiska Urzędu Miasta, w terminie do 31.05.2006 r. 
UZASADNIENIE 
Do Wydziału Ochrony Środowiska Urzędu Miasta xx wpłynęło pismo z Wydziału Urbanistyki i Architektury w sprawie zajęcia stanowiska, odnośnie uregulowania spływu wody na działkę przy ul. xxx, w związku z podwyższeniem poziomu gruntu (nawiezienie ziemi) na teren działek sąsiednich (działek o oznaczeniach geodezyjnych 1 i 3/2), należących do Państwa xxxxxx. W toku postępowania administracyjnego ustalono co następuje : 
- na terenie działek o oznaczeniach 1 oraz 3/2 zgromadzono masy ziemi w postaci pryzm 
- teren działek został podwyższony 
- teren działki 3/2 przy granicy z działką 3/1 został podniesiony o ok. 40 cm. 
W związku z powyższym, nakazuje się wykonanie przez władającego przeglądu ekologicznego terenu działek o oznaczeniach geodezyjnych 1 i 3/2, w celu określenia stanu środowiska gruntowo-wodnego przedmiotowego terenu. 
Wyniki dokonanych czynności na ww. działkach, polegające na zgromadzeniu mas ziemnych i zmiany ukształtowania terenu, mogą negatywnie oddziaływać na środowisko.

----------


## j-j

> Napisał j-j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał krys1
> 
> ...


Ja nie pochwalam odprowadzania wód na dzialki sąsiadów, sam jak pisałem podnoszę teren ale dostosuję się do terenu sąsiada przy granicy działki, żadnej wody mu nie oddam bo nie jestem wredny  :smile: . Wszystko w granicach zdrowego rozsądku i w imię dobrych stosunków sąsiedzkich  :smile: . I nie działam niezgodnie z prawem.
Zaznaczam tylko że podnosząc teren w dokumentacji można dostać spokojnie PnB więc będzie zgodnie z prawem.
A "przegięcia paly" trzeba tępić i z tym się zgadzam

Co do :




> Czasami wystarczy podniesienie części dzialki o 40 cm, żeby mieć problemy.
> 
> DECYZJA 
> Na podstawie art. 237, 238 i 239 w zw. z art. 241 ust. 1 ustawy z dnia 27 kwietnia 2001 r. -Prawo ochrony środowiska (Dz. U. Nr 62, poz. 627 ze zm.) 
> zobowiązuję 
> Państwa xxxxx, zamieszkałych w xxxxx, do: 
> 1. wykonania przeglądu ekologicznego, dotyczącego wpływu nagromadzonych mas 
> ziemnych i zmiany naturalnego ukształtowania powierzchni terenu działek o 
> oznaczeniach geodezyjnych 1 i 3/2 xxxxxx na działki sąsiednie. 
> ...


No fakt wszystko da się pod Dział V Przeglądy ekologiczne podciągnąć nawet budę dla psa jeśli się ktoś uprze bo to nie jest instalacja więc pasuje pod art. 241  :wink:  a tym samym pod cały dział przeglądów. A urzędnicy moga wszystko bo mają pieczątki.

----------


## profus

Jeszcze, jeszcze.

----------


## Ninka__2005

Rozpętała się niezła dyskusja, ale może się komuś przyda. Ja pozwolę sobie wkleić zdjęcie o jaką różnicę terenu chodzi. Dodam, że zdjęcie robine jest z krawędzi działki, za którą znajduje się droga wewn. i działka sąsiadów, która jest położona wyżej od naszej o jakieś 40 cm. 
A co do wywożenia ziemi i nawożenia nowej to u nas nie miało to sensu bo cała działka była bardzo zapadnięta. A oto zdjęcie rzekomej różnicy terenu:



No i co o tym myślicie?

----------


## Cpt_Q

*Ninka* - nie jesteś z Sochaczewa ?   :Lol:

----------


## Ninka__2005

> *Ninka* - nie jesteś z Sochaczewa ?


Nie jestem. A co? W Sochaczewie macie podobne problemy? Albo krajobrazy?  :Wink2:

----------


## el-ka

jest obowiązek prawny (i dobrosąsiedzki), aby tak odprowadzać wody opadowe, aby nie zalewać działek sąsiednich. Sam spadek to nie wszystko - jeśli działka ma spadek, a nie jest zabudowana, to mniej zalewa, ze względu na dużą powierzchnię "wsiąkliwą". Woda deszczowa z dachu powinna być tak odprowadzona, by nie zalewała sąsiada. Ja buduję się na terenie ze spadkiem i od razu z dwoma sąsiadami ustaliliśmy wzajemnie mniej więcej równe posadowienie budynków i wspólnie zaprojektowany drenaż. Jeśli zrobisz na swojej działce stosowny system odprowadzania wody do kanalizacji burzowej, dołów chłonnych lub rowów, to nikt się nie doczepi, a i sąsiadowi nie zrobisz ku-ku.

----------


## Ninka__2005

> jest obowiązek prawny (i dobrosąsiedzki), aby tak odprowadzać wody opadowe, aby nie zalewać działek sąsiednich. Sam spadek to nie wszystko - jeśli działka ma spadek, a nie jest zabudowana, to mniej zalewa, ze względu na dużą powierzchnię "wsiąkliwą". Woda deszczowa z dachu powinna być tak odprowadzona, by nie zalewała sąsiada. Ja buduję się na terenie ze spadkiem i od razu z dwoma sąsiadami ustaliliśmy wzajemnie mniej więcej równe posadowienie budynków i wspólnie zaprojektowany drenaż. Jeśli zrobisz na swojej działce stosowny system odprowadzania wody do kanalizacji burzowej, dołów chłonnych lub rowów, to nikt się nie doczepi, a i sąsiadowi nie zrobisz ku-ku.


Ze wszystkim masz rację, ale nasz dom postawiony jest zgodnie z wz 0,5m wyżej względem drogi. Jak widać na zdjęciu różnica terenu jest znikoma a sąsiadkę zalewa od zawsze bo ma piwnicę żle zaizolowaną i szuka winnych, których możeobciążyć swoją szkodą. Kilka tygodni przed nawiezieniem ziemi rozmawiałam z nią i mówiła mi, że znów ją zalało bo gmina nie oczyściła rowu melioracyjnego... Teraz będzie mogła zwalić na nas, że niby nawiezienie przez nas ziemi powoduje u niej te zalewania  :Evil:  
Zaczęłam ten temat  w osobnym wątku żeby dowiedzieć się jak to wygląda z punktu prawnego i czy faktycznie może nas wrobić w jakąś nieprzyjemną sprawę. Osobiście nie czuję się winna za czyjś żlepostawiony dom.
Z relacji innych sąsiadów wiemy, że ponoć przez naszą działkę ona przeprowadziła drenaż. Więc nie wiem kto tu kogo podlewa  :Confused:

----------


## Barbossa

jedyne czym możesz się "zasłonić" od ataku sąsiadki to takie urządzenie terenu, gdzie będzie jednoznacznie widoczne, że wody POWIERZCHNIOWE nie płyną w kierunku jej działki

----------


## SNCF

> ..... Kilka tygodni przed nawiezieniem ziemi rozmawiałam z nią i mówiła mi, że znów ją zalało bo gmina nie oczyściła rowu melioracyjnego... Teraz będzie mogła zwalić na nas, że niby nawiezienie przez nas ziemi powoduje u niej te zalewania  ....


popros swego chlopa by przywalil po ryju pare razy delikwentom i sie sprawa szybko zakonczy

a jak bedziesz czekac na prawnikow i innych "miekkim robionych" to lata zmarnujesz

----------


## mifim

*j-j*
Ja nie narzekam na urzędników, bo dzięki nim mam co robić (m in. właśnie przeglądy ekol.)   :cool:  , ale faktycznie moc pieczątki jest porażająca. A czasami posiadaczowi takiej pieczątki nie można wytłumaczyć, że woda nie płynie pod górę.
A oprócz kosztów samego przeglądu mogą dojść jeszcze dość spore koszty np. analiz chemicznych gleby jeśli brak faktury za zakup nawiezionej gleby.

----------


## Barbossa

a domniemanie niewinności?

----------


## markus_gdynia

> A gdyby ktoś miał na jednej połowie działki wyżej niz na drugiej połowie a dom zaprojektowany na środku to co ma zrobić do której rzędnej dopasować?


Ja mam naturalny spadek terenu. Na 35 metrach długości działki różnica wynosi około 80 cm. Mój sąsiad, który wybudował się przede mną niestety podniósł teren u siebie i teraz wisi mi 1 m nad pzoimem mojej działki. Musiałem zrobić skarpę, a wczoraj czekałem czy woda która zebrała się na jego działce przeleje sie przez podmurówkę ogrodzenia do mnie i podmyje skarpę czy nie. Na szczęście parę centymetrów zabrakło.

*Pomyślcie czasem o innych, a nie tylko o własnym interesie.*

----------


## j-j

> *j-j*
> Ja nie narzekam na urzędników, bo dzięki nim mam co robić (m in. właśnie przeglądy ekol.)   , ale faktycznie moc pieczątki jest porażająca. A czasami posiadaczowi takiej pieczątki nie można wytłumaczyć, że woda nie płynie pod górę.


Taak, 100% racji , i z naszej kieszeni im płacą a zamiast być dla ludzi są przeciw @#$%@$#%,
i też to oni dzięki nam mają co robić a myslą są świętymi krowami, i ja narzekam i żałuję że tylko tyle mogę.
Ale gdy jest już pieczątka jest to tylko albo się zgodzić z nimi albo odwoływać.
Wg mnie to z tym terenem to nie jest takie proste prawnie jak napisałem wyżej, no chyba że ewidentnie robimy świństwo i leci na sąsiada to wtedy gołym okiem widać że jest coś nie tak.

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Są spadki terenu naturalne, wytworzone przez naturę, lub zastałe n.p. w chwili przekwalifikowania na działki budowlane. 
Do takich spadków każdy posiadacz musi się dostosować, w sposób nie naruszający tych właściwości i interesu sąsiada.
Dwie sąsiednie działki, oddzielone nawet murkiem oporowym nie dopuszczajacym do przelewania wody po powierzchni, to jednak system naczyń połączonych.
Podniesienie n.p. o 50 cm poziomu jednej działki, powoduje że po długotrwałych obfitych opadach, gdy na tej działce poziom wody jest 20 cm poniżej powierzchni, to na drugiej działce woda już stoi na powierzchni.
Gdyby nie było podniesienia poziomu na pierwszej działce,  to na obu działkach woda była by jednakowo tuż pod powierzchnią. 
W omawianym przypadku należało by wykonać dwa dołki (zabezpieczone pionowymi rurami), jeden przy budynku sąsiadki, drugi przy ogrodzeniu działki podniesionej.  
W momencie zalewania piwnicy sąsiadki pomierzyć poziom wody w obu dołkach.

----------


## Barbossa

chyba lekka nadinterpretacja

----------


## MCB

> ...to jednak system naczyń połączonych.
> Podniesienie n.p. o 50 cm poziomu jednej działki, powoduje że po długotrwałych obfitych opadach, gdy na tej działce poziom wody jest 20 cm poniżej powierzchni, to na drugiej działce woda już stoi na powierzchni.


Trochę nie tak.
W sumie chodzi o to, że na każdą działkę przypada taka sama ilość wody (przy założeniu jednakowej powierzchni). To czy woda będzie na wierzchu czy też nie zależy od poziomu gruntu względem warstwy nieprzepuszczalnej. Jeżeli woda z działki "wyższej" nie spływa (wierzchem) na niższą to każdy ma "swoją" wodę i to od niego zależy czy ma gdzie ją "schować" czy też stoi na wierzchu.
MCB

----------


## e-Mandzia

A ja miałam tak: poszłam do ochrony środowiska w Urzędzie Gminy, zaprosiłam urzędnika na działkę, pokazałam, powiedziałam, że chcę podnieść, urzędniczka zapytała tylko jedną sąsiadkę o zgodę (nic na piśmie), powiedziała ile mogę podnieść i w którym miejscu i już. Ja się cieszę, bo sąsiady widziały   :Wink2:  , że urzędnik był i oglądał - się znaczy zgodnie z prawem będzie   :big tongue:  

Pozdrawiam
PS
Mój sąsiad kilka lat temu podniósł o 1,5 m - ja zostałam w dołku i z wiosną pływać można było - nic mu nie powiedziałam, a teraz jak ja podnoszę, to on na kolanach patrzy czy będę wyżej - ale cóż tacy są ludzie, więc lepiej być na prawie, bo a nóż będziemy mieli ładniejszy dom od niego i wtedy dopiero się może zacząć - nie piszę tego bezpodstawnie, u mnie już się zaczęło, chociaż domu jeszcze nie ma.

Dlaczego ludziska takie zazdrosne są ?  :cry:

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

> ... na każdą działkę przypada taka sama ilość wody (przy założeniu jednakowej powierzchni). 
> To czy woda będzie na wierzchu czy też nie, zależy od poziomu gruntu względem warstwy nieprzepuszczalnej. 
> Jeżeli woda z działki "wyższej" nie spływa (wierzchem) na niższą to *każdy ma "swoją" wodę i to od niego zależy czy ma gdzie ją "schować" czy też stoi na wierzchu*.
> MCB


Rzecz właśnie w tym, że na działce podniesionej cisnienie wody na warstwe nieprzepuszczalną jest większe niż na działce niższej.
I woda *przemieszcza sie pod ziemią* na teren działki niższej.
Można sobie wykonać model tego mechanizmu.
Do dużego garnka wstawmy pionowo prostokątną przegrodę, dzielącą na pół.
Wsypmy piasek. 
Do lewej części  dużo, do prawej mało. 
Wyrównajmy powierzchnie. 
Wlewajmy szklanką kolejno  wodę do lewej i prawej części.
Jeżeli wody wlejemy dostatecznie dużo, zaobserwujemy, że woda z części lewej przedostaje się pod i obok przegrody na część prawą.

----------


## MCB

Może i tak.
Na pewno przy intensywnych opadach i dużej różnicy terenu woda może przepływać na sąsiednia działkę bo grunt będzie dawał "opór" i woda pójdzie tam gdzie opór będzie mniejszy.
MCB

----------


## JarL

> Napisał MCB
> 
> ... na każdą działkę przypada taka sama ilość wody (przy założeniu jednakowej powierzchni). 
> To czy woda będzie na wierzchu czy też nie, zależy od poziomu gruntu względem warstwy nieprzepuszczalnej. 
> Jeżeli woda z działki "wyższej" nie spływa (wierzchem) na niższą to *każdy ma "swoją" wodę i to od niego zależy czy ma gdzie ją "schować" czy też stoi na wierzchu*.
> MCB
> 
> 
> Rzecz właśnie w tym, że na działce podniesionej cisnienie wody na warstwe nieprzepuszczalną jest większe niż na działce niższej.
> ...


Tylko że gdyby na wyższej działce nie było wyższego gruntu to w tym momencie woda byłaby na dwóch działkach widoczna w takim samym poziomie. Równowaga naczyń połączonych. 

Wyższa działka może oddziaływać tylko w stanach dynamicznych po powierzchni, jeśli jest murek oporowy to nie oddziaływuje.

Różnica by była gdyby na moją działkę padało więcej niż na działkę sąsiada a to wykluczamy z założenia.

----------


## suwalek

Rzeczpospolita z 03.07.2007r.:

PRAWO CYWILNE
Przed zalewaniem posesji może ochronić sąd i burmistrz

Właściciel działki, która jest zalewana po przebudowie sąsiedniej nieruchomości, może wnieść sprawę do sądu cywilnego o ochronę swojej własności

Tak uznał Sąd Najwyższy w uchwale z 27 czerwca 2007 r. Zastrzegł jednak, powołując się na art. 29 ust. 3 -Prawo wodne z 2001 r., że nie można się na tej drodze domagać przywrócenia stanu poprzedniego ani wykonania urządzeń zapobiegających szkodom. To może, stosownie do wskazanego przepisu w decyzji administracyjnej nakazać wójt, burmistrz lub prezydent miasta.

Złe skutki miała dla nieruchomości Renaty R. przebudowa asfaltowego chodnika przylegającego do jej budynku mieszkalnego. Po położeniu na nim kostki brukowej woda opadowa, zamiast spływać na jezdnię, zaczęła przedostawać się przez zasypane okienko do piwnicy budynku i powodować podmakanie ściany. Po interwencjach w powiatowym zarządzie dróg, który obecnie administruje drogą i chodnikiem, Renata R. wniosła przeciwko niemu sprawę do sądu. Próby poprawienia źle wyprofilowanego chodnika nie dały bowiem oczekiwanego rezultatu. Właścicielka domagała się, by sąd nakazał administratorowi taką przebudowę chodnika, żeby odprowadzał wodę w kierunku jezdni.

Sąd I instancji uwzględnił to żądanie. Wadliwość chodnika stwierdził w swej opinii biegły powołany przez sąd.

Z wyroku niezadowolone były obie strony. Renata R. w apelacji domagała się nakazania zarządcy także zamurowania okienka piwnicznego w sposób eliminujący przecieki.

Sąd II instancji powziął wątpliwość natury zasadniczej: czy wobec unormowania zawartego w art. 29 ust. 3 prawa wodnego i przewidzianej w nim drogi administracyjnoprawnej właściciel gruntu dotkniętego szkodliwym oddziaływaniem sąsiada, który zmienił stosunki wodne na swoim gruncie, może wystąpić na drogę sądową. Z takim pytaniem prawnym zwrócił się do SN. We wskazanej uchwale SN uznał, że właściciel może wystąpić na drogę sądową o ochronę swej własności. Sąd jednak nie może nakazać tego, co w decyzji administracyjnej może nakazać wójt, burmistrz lub prezydent miasta na podstawie art. 29 ust. 3 prawa wodnego.

W uchwale SN nie wskazał, na czym mogą polegać środki ochrony, jaką może przyznać sąd. Trzeba poczekać na pisemne jej uzasadnienie (sygn. II CZP 39/07).
i.l.

Nie wolno zmieniać stosunków wodnych

Właścicielowi gruntu nie wolno zmieniać stanu wody na gruncie, a zwłaszcza kierunku odpływu znajdującej się na jego gruncie wody opadowej ani kierunku odpływu źródeł ze szkodą dla gruntów sąsiednich. Art. 29 prawa wodnego zakazuje mu też odprowadzenia innych wód i ścieków na grunty sąsiednie. Obciąża ponadto właściciela obowiązkiem usunięcia przeszkód oraz zmian w odpływie wody, powstałych na jego gruncie przypadkiem lub wskutek działania osób trzecich, jeśli zmiany te szkodzą gruntom sąsiednim.

----------


## Andrzej_Wawa

ojciec ma w Raszynie działkę, teren jest ogólnie równy ale w jednym końcu jest zagłębienie na powierzchni około 5tyś m2 
jakieś 3 lata temu, sąsiad miał znajomego, który akurat robił jakiś wykop i nawieźli mu na działkę sąsiadującą z terenem gdzie jest u ojca to zagłębienie ponad metr ziemi, od tego czasu na ojca działce przez pół roku stoi staw wielkości około 3tys m2 
napisałem już dwa podania do gminy i oczywiście nie ma zgody na to żeby wyrównać teren gdzie stoi woda do poziomu sąsiada bo jak napisali w uzasadnieniu zostaną zachwiane stosunki wodne,
myślałem ze zamorduje urzędnika, który wydał taka decyzję
o jakim zachwianiu stosunków wodnych on pisze, to ojciec jest poszkodowany bo teraz przez sąsiada ma staw na polu,
ściągnąłem na pole wójta, przyznał ze dziwna sytuacja ale pozwolenia na podwyższenie terenu nie może wydać, 
wójt powiedział żebym uzyskał zgody od sąsiadów że nie będą mieli nic przeciwko temu żebym podwyższył teren swojej działki,
z mojego punktu widzenia to już nie chodzi o podwyższenie, ale o to żeby się zrównać z terenem obok żebym nie miał niepotrzebnego stawu,
były też sugestie, panie podnieś ten teren bez pozwolenia i będzie dobrze,
jest tylko jedno ale, jeden dalszy sąsiad z którym się ojciec sądzi obecnie o podwórku i na 100% on poleci do gminy jak tylko wysypie pierwszą wywrotkę a wtedy urzędnik mi zabroni podwyższania,
ma ktoś jakiś pomysł jak zgodnie z prawem pozbyć się niechcianego stawu ???
wielkie dzięki za wszelkie sugestie

----------


## MEDE

a na jakich warunkach ten sąsiad podniósł sobie poziom działki, miał pozwolenie?
ja bym zrobiła to sukcesywnie po malutku , bo jak to mówią po ździebdziu szpak kobyle du... wydziobał...

----------


## Tomkii

> ma ktoś jakiś pomysł jak zgodnie z prawem pozbyć się niechcianego stawu ???
> wielkie dzięki za wszelkie sugestie


Pomysł trochę szalony, ale może być skuteczny. Zmagazynować w miejscu stawu niepotrzebną słomę (duuużą pryzmę). Przez parę lat przegnije, slicznie przerobi się w próchnicę i stawu nie będzie.

----------


## Elfir

W chwili obecnej projektuję ogród na działce, gdzie dom jest częsciowo wyniesiony ku górze. Aby więc taras nie wystawał ponad poziom trawnika trzeba nawieźć do 60-70 cm ziemi
Oczywiście nie wolno jednocześnie spowodować by woda opadowa przelała się sąsiadowi na działkę. 

Rozwiązaliśmy to robiąc tarasy ziemne na różnych poziomach, tak, by mniej więcej 2,5-3 m od granicy ,poziomy z sąsiadem były identyczne. Na tym pasie będą gęste nasadzenia wyłapujące ewentualną spływającą wodę.

----------


## Elfir

> ma ktoś jakiś pomysł jak zgodnie z prawem pozbyć się niechcianego stawu ???
> wielkie dzięki za wszelkie sugestie


Ja przygarnę! trafi w dobre ręce, obiecuję!

----------


## Lasek

> W przypadku podniesienia terenu, woda z tego terenu spływa na sąsiednie działki.
> A w prawie ochrony środowiska:
> Art. 100. 1. Przy planowaniu i realizacji przedsięwzięcia powinny być stosowane rozwiązania, które ograniczą zmianę stosunków wodnych do rozmiarów niezbędnych ze względu na specyfikę przedsięwzięcia. 
> 
> 2. Jeżeli konieczna jest czasowa zmiana stosunków wodnych, jest ona dopuszczalna wyłącznie w okresie niezbędnym. 
> 
> 3. Każdy, kto czasowo doprowadził do zmiany stosunków wodnych, jest obowiązany do podjęcia działań w celu ich przywrócenia, gdy zmiana ta przestanie być niezbędna.


Ciekawe, nie wiedziałem

----------


## Lasek

> Mieliśmy kilka lat temu podobną sprawę na Grupie Trójmiejskiej. 
> Kolega podnióśł poziom terenu, co doprowadziło do spływania wody opadowej na teren sąsiadki. Sprawa trafiła do sądu, *doszło aż do NSA który wydał decyzję o cofnięciu pozwolenia na budowę i nakazał rozbiórkę już wybudowanego domu, ze względu na zaburzenie stosunków wodnych.*


No nie to chyba żart, by rozbierać dom z takiego, zdaje się błahego powodu   :ohmy:

----------


## widmoboy

To ja też wtrącę swoje 3 grosze.
Jak mam potraktować podniesienie terenu przez gminę podczas robienia drogi? Działka z lekkim spadkiem a po utwardzeniu drogi(wcześniej nie było drogi) ten spadek w stosunku do drogi jest już spory. Brak instalacji burzowej w drodze i to inwestycja gminna powoduje zalewanie działki.
Wszyscy robią co chcą ale gdy znajdzie się upierdliwiec to nagle stosuje się przepisy prawa i ktoś musi na tym ucierpieć. Oczywiście jest to biedny inwestor.

----------


## Lasek

> To ja też wtrącę swoje 3 grosze.
> Jak mam potraktować podniesienie terenu przez gminę podczas robienia drogi? Działka z lekkim spadkiem a po utwardzeniu drogi(wcześniej nie było drogi) ten spadek w stosunku do drogi jest już spory. Brak instalacji burzowej w drodze i to inwestycja gminna powoduje zalewanie działki.
> Wszyscy robią co chcą ale gdy znajdzie się upierdliwiec to nagle stosuje się przepisy prawa i ktoś musi na tym ucierpieć. Oczywiście jest to biedny inwestor.


Prawo wodne ma zastosowanie także w przypadku budowy drogi. 
Wg mnie PROTESTOWAĆ, bo będzie Ci się lała woda na działkę.
Nad gminą jest powiat, województwo itd.
Nawet gdyby to miało dotrzeć do NSA i trzeba było drogę rozebrać!

----------


## MarlenitaS

Gmina wydała mi WZ w których mam zaznaczoną niwelację terenu do 1m w górę i w dół .Wszystkie papiery z melioracji również mam,więc wiem co mam robić i prawo stoi po mojej stronie  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

> Napisał markus_gdynia
> 
> Mieliśmy kilka lat temu podobną sprawę na Grupie Trójmiejskiej. 
> Kolega podnióśł poziom terenu, co doprowadziło do spływania wody opadowej na teren sąsiadki. Sprawa trafiła do sądu, *doszło aż do NSA który wydał decyzję o cofnięciu pozwolenia na budowę i nakazał rozbiórkę już wybudowanego domu, ze względu na zaburzenie stosunków wodnych.*
> 
> 
> No nie to chyba żart, by rozbierać dom z takiego, zdaje się błahego powodu


Żart - gdyż starczyłoby obniżyć poziom gruntu do pierwotnego poziomu a nie rozbierać dom. jeżeli dom został wybudowany zgodnie z pozwoleniem na budowę i odebrany (pod względem budowlanym) - sad nie może wydać takiego wyroku, albo łatwo go zaskarżyć.
Prawo nie działa wstecz.

----------


## Lasek

> Napisał Lasek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał markus_gdynia
> 
> ...


Może ktoś wie jak to się skończyło?

----------


## Lasek

:Wink2:

----------


## martek1981

Ja mam sytuację zupełnie odwrotną, ponieważ moja sąsiadka wybrała od siebie z działki ok 50 cm ziemi   :ohmy:   Spowodowane to było tym, że miała źle wyznaczony punkt zero i wkopali jej dom w ziemie! Niby ekipa ją ostrzegała, ale inspektor nadzoru nie zgodził się na podniesie punktu zero - kazał robić tak jak w projekcie! Efekt jest taki, że w chwili obecnej już ma spadek od drogi w kierunku domu, a jest to na razie droga gruntowa, jak przyjdzie asfalt to podniesie się jeszcze o jakieś 30 cm. Między naszymi działkami też powstał uskok o ok 50 cm - a były wcześniej równe z delikatnym spadkiem w kierunku jej kolejnego sąsiada   :big grin:   Ja mam punt zero ok 50 cm wyżej niż droga i działkę ze spadkiem w kierunku drogi, jednak humus, który zebrałem spod domu chcę wykorzystać na delikatne wyrównanie terenu. Nie chce nic dowozić, a nawet myślę, że tego humusu mam za dużo i będę musiał trochę wywieźć, jednak kobieta chodzi za mną i pyta po co ja tą ziemie tu trzymam, co ja będę z nią robi, chyba nie będę jej rozgarniał? Mówię, że chcę tylko trochę wyrównać, bo po wykopach mam teraz spadki w kierunku domu. Ogólnie to jest mi jej szkoda, bo wkopała się z tym domem i to dosłownie, ale niech nie oczekuje ode mnie, że zrobię to samo  :Confused:   A miała taki pomysł na początku, żebym to ja się do niej nawiązywał  - tzn mając równą działkę najwyżej położoną ściągnął jakieś 50 cm ziemi  :big grin:   Dla lepszego obrazu sytuacji zdjęcia:
Przed:

Jej działka po lewej, moja po prawej.

Po:


Widok z jej poziomu na mój.

----------


## jaro'71

> ...


To ją załatwili. Durnota jak za PRL. Że niby ten uskok jest naturalny i teraz zgodny z mapami, tja...

----------


## Elfir

Zrobiłabym na jej miejscu od twojej strony rów - zbierałby nadmiar wody z twojej działki i nie dopuszczał do zalania jej działki. Rów można byłoby pięknie obsadzić wilgociolubnymi gatunkami: kaliną, czeremchą, olszą  "Imperialis", dereniem białym, itp.
Tak naprawdę jej ogód zyskałby na urozmaiconej rzeżbie terenu.

----------


## martek1981

Ja jej tego proponował nie będę  :Wink2:  Wolę nie igrać z ogniem.  Ostatnio podsunąłem jej pomysł wykonania studni chłonnej, wg mnie pomysł dobry, a że glina do głębokości 6-7 m to już nie moja wina  :big grin:  Myślę, że coś jednak zrobić będzie musiała, bo spadek spadkiem, ale chałupa w wodzie stoi, a toż to przecież nie Wenecja ino Ustka prawie  :Wink2:

----------


## Lasek

> Niby ekipa ją ostrzegała, ale inspektor nadzoru nie zgodził się na podniesie punktu zero - kazał robić tak jak w projekcie! Efekt jest taki, że w chwili obecnej już ma spadek od drogi w kierunku domu, a jest to na razie droga gruntowa, jak przyjdzie asfalt to podniesie się jeszcze o jakieś 30 cm. Między naszymi działkami też powstał uskok o ok 50 cm - a były wcześniej równe z delikatnym spadkiem w kierunku jej kolejnego sąsiada


A skąd na budowie indywidulanej inspektor nadzoru, i po co? Jak widać nieźle namieszał. Wystarczyłby kierownik budowy, ten zapewne lepiej by sobie poradził z problemem.   :big grin:

----------


## martek1981

A no sama go zatrudniła  :smile:   Nie znała się na budowaniu i chciała wsparcia technicznego. Człowiek przejął się za mocno swoją rolą  :Wink2:

----------


## am76

> Ja jej tego proponował nie będę  Wolę nie igrać z ogniem.  Ostatnio podsunąłem jej pomysł wykonania studni chłonnej, wg mnie pomysł dobry, a że glina do głębokości 6-7 m to już nie moja wina  Myślę, że coś jednak zrobić będzie musiała, bo spadek spadkiem, ale chałupa w wodzie stoi, a toż to przecież nie Wenecja ino Ustka prawie


Jak to jest z tą wodą na działce - czy izolacja pozioma pomiędzy ścinami fundamentowymi na ścianmi nie załatwia sprawy? Samemeu betonowi wilgoć chyba nie szkodzi.

Pytam bo może u siebie powinienem zacząć się martwić. Sąsiad z boku podniósł się chyba z pół metra do góry.

----------


## Ewus

Też nam się przydarzyło  :sad: (
ale nasz kierownik budowy  stwierdziła, że nie da się podnieść terenu w stronę sąsiada  na 1 m  więc obniżyliśmy  część garażową.

Ponieważ działka jest tak ustawiona, że sąsiadowi poniżej ciągle leciało  naturalnie ( jak zrobiliśmy dom  to nasze dreny ściągają  dużo wody = sąsiad zadowolony)

Jak były ulewne deszcze i podmyło mu płot pomiędzy nami  to 
przekopalismy na naszej działce  odpływ, przy zalewaniu stropów "odlaliśmy" sąsiadowi z metr 3 betonu z gruszki   coby podbudował te słupki płotu.

Sąsiad zadowolony, my też  -  ważne by w tym wszystkim sie dogadać,  bo to najlepsze rozwiązanie.

Już się cieszy, że będziemy musieli rozwiązać  "problem wody" na naszej działce bo tym samy jemu nie będzie leciało.
Fajnie się buduje  jak można z sąsiadami sie dogadać  , czego wszystkim życzę.

----------


## am76

Tak. Dobry sąsiad to podstawa. Bezinteresownie dał mi dostęp do WOD/KAN i nie będę się czepiał że chce swoją wodę na moją działkę spuszczać. Cieszę się też bardzo że z drugiej strony nie mogą mi spuścić wody - strasznie by chcieli ale musieliby zrobić przepompownię i im się nie opłaca. 

Generalnie wojna na spószczanie wody na działkę sąsiada mi się nie podoba. 

Czy obawy ludzi o tą wodę są uzasadnione? Czy izolacje poziome nie są skuteczne? Zakładając oczywiście że poziom podłogi na parterze jest nieco powyżej poziomu gruntu.

----------


## szczukot

Ja ma "dziwniejszy" problem.
Mam dzialke na lekkiej gorce i dom do nie dopasowany. Poziom parteru moj do sasiada to jakies 80 cm (na oko). Zawsze z mojej dzialki byl sapdek na jego dzialke - logiczne.
No i on chce (!!) aby tak zostalo.
A ja chce postawic murek oporowy i wyrownac u siebie poziom aby spadku nie bylo.
N i gdzie tu prawo ?

Art. 29. 
1. Właściciel gruntu, o ile przepisy ustawy nie stanowią inaczej, nie może: 
1) zmieniać stanu wody na gruncie, a zwłaszcza kierunku odpływu znajdującej 
się na jego gruncie wody opadowej, ani kierunku odpływu ze źródeł – ze 
szkodą dla gruntów sąsiednich; 
2) odprowadzać wód oraz ścieków na grunty sąsiednie. 

I co ja mam zrobic ? Jak nie zmienie stanu wod to sasiada bede zalewal. Jak zminie (prze murek oporowy) to tez zle.

Moge zrobic ten murek w koncu czy nie ?

Fantom

----------


## Ewus

No jak chce  to ok,  na  piśmie niech ci da  :smile: ))) coby mu się za 2 lata nie odwidziło.
Nasz się cieszy, że robimy coś by do niego leciało jak najmniej  bo  w czasie ulewy rzeki do niego lały się.

----------


## szczukot

> No jak chce  to ok,  na  piśmie niech ci da ))) coby mu się za 2 lata nie odwidziło.
> Nasz się cieszy, że robimy coś by do niego leciało jak najmniej  bo  w czasie ulewy rzeki do niego lały się.


ale nasz nie chce miec przed oczami betonowej sciany - moze nei za wysokiej ale zawsze

Fantom

----------


## Ewus

Ale my nie robimy betonowej  ściany  :smile: )
Tylko odrynowalismy dom  to dużo wody zbiera, skierowanie wody w dół  przed jego płotem która leci rzeką po powierzchni,  bo przedtem wszystko na niego leciało .

----------


## szczukot

No to pytanie czy nie zlamaliscie przepisow  :smile: 

Art. 29. 
1. Właściciel gruntu, o ile przepisy ustawy nie stanowią inaczej, nie może: 
1) zmieniać stanu wody na gruncie, a zwłaszcza kierunku odpływu znajdującej 
się na jego gruncie wody opadowej, ani kierunku odpływu ze źródeł – ze 
szkodą dla gruntów sąsiednich; 

Sa bez sensu - nie mozna i mozna, nie wolno i trzeba.

Bzdura

Fantom

----------


## RobertAn

A ja uważam że można ztego zrobić użytek. W każdym projekcie jest coś takiego jak rzędna wysokościowa posadowienia budynku. Wystarczy że ktoś da cynk do nadziru i sprawdzą że budynek jest wyniesiony zbyt wysoko, niezgodnie z zaprojektowaną rzędną i sprawa jest śliska. Nie trzeba tu prowadzić skomplikowanych wywodów...

----------


## Ewus

Robert masz rację, z tym,  że my nic nie podnosiliśmy  :smile: 


Szczukot nic nie zmienialiśmy   , murka tez nie zamierzamy murować  :smile: ))

----------


## MARTINA1

...

----------


## RobertAn

Tak, rozumiem. Z tym, że niektórzy wynoszą budynek wyżej i podnoszą teren żeby nie wchodzić do budynku po drabinie  :wink:  Decyzję taką podejmują zwykle na etapie fundamentów kiedy cała papierologia jest już zamknięta. A to już nie jest takie zgodne z prawem. Tylko tyle miałem na myśli. Pozdrawiam

----------


## szczukot

ja u siebie mam tak, ze roznica poziomow miedzy bokami dzialki to okolo 1 m. Z jednej strony nawet sier troche wgryzlem w ziemei (garaz), wejscie mneij wiecej na poziomi srodkowym, a z drugiej strony dom mi wisi na gruntem. Wiec w tym miejscu chce sobie dosypac i zrobic murek oporowy.

Fantom

----------


## yarpenowski

Do tej pory zbytnio się nie zastanawiałem nad tym problemem, ale teraz zaczynam intensywnie myśleć, po co ja to czytałem :)

U mnie na razie pas nieruszonych działek (jedyna zaczęta budowa jakieś 4,5 działek od mojej i dopiero wylane ławy więc nie widać na jakiej wysokości będzie usadowiony budynek).  

Hmmm ... może więc poczekać aż działki sąsiednie się wybudują i dopiero ruszać z budową (ale z drugiej strony to bez sensu, po coś tą działkę kupowałem) - bo faktycznie pierwszy ma najgorzej jak się sąsiad wymyśli wyżej budować. Samemu z założenia windować się w górę też głupio.

No i hipotetyczna sytuacja że jeden zostanie na dotychczasowym poziomie a drugi się podniesie - wtedy co ? 
- robić skos od jednego do drugiego (te hektolitry wody pędzące przez moją działkę ;) ?
- też podnieść i zalewać tego niżej ? 
- nie podnosić i być zalewanym prze tego wyżej ?

Jakieś porady jak się zachować ?

----------


## wojgoc

a co mozna zrobic jak sąsiad wyniosl swój dom o 75cm wyzej niz ma w PnB? do tego jego dzialka biorac po przekatnej jest o 80cm wyzej od mojej i zrobił sobie ogrodzenie miedzy dzialkami bez mojej zgody i wiedzy, bez zadnej podmurówki.
na moje pytanie czemu tak wybudował, odwrócil sie i poszedł, wiec o dobrych, sasiedzkich stosunkach mowy być nie moze, takze chetnie bym mu dokopał - tylko jak najskuteczniej????

----------


## szczukot

Jak wybudowal powyzej tego co ma w PnB to do nadzoru z "prosba" o wyburzenie domu  :smile: 
Co do samego plotu, to jezeli lezy po jego stronie to nic ci do tego. Jezeli wchodzi na Twoja dzialke to mozesz go zburzyc, ale czy sie oplaca ? Masz plot za free. A podmorowka nie jest obowiazkowa wg prawa - jaki to ma zwiazek ?

Fantom

----------


## wojgoc

związek ma taki, ze podnosząc dom o 70cm, mając na dodatek działke wyżej od mojej o 50cm, zaburzył gospodarke wodna na działkach co powoduje, ze jedo wody opadowe barziej spływają na moja działkę niż to reguluje "natura". W związku z tym stawiając płot byl zobowiazany zrobic podmurówke na ok 70cm gleboką aby nie bylo argumentu wodnego. ogrodzenie postawil bez zadnej podmurówki, tylko rozciagnal siatke zieloną( a wiec nie wersja najtansza).
nie mam latwego zycia ze swoim sąsiadem.

----------


## szczukot

> związek ma taki, ze podnosząc dom o 70cm, mając na dodatek działke wyżej od mojej o 50cm, zaburzył gospodarke wodna na działkach co powoduje, ze jedo wody opadowe barziej spływają na moja działkę niż to reguluje "natura". W związku z tym stawiając płot byl zobowiazany zrobic podmurówke na ok 70cm gleboką aby nie bylo argumentu wodnego. ogrodzenie postawil bez zadnej podmurówki, tylko rozciagnal siatke zieloną( a wiec nie wersja najtansza).
> nie mam latwego zycia ze swoim sąsiadem.


Podmurowka nie ma tu zadnego zwiazku. A nie ma prawa odprowadzac wod opadowych na Twoja dzialke, ale nie musi tego robic za pomoca murka. Moze np po swojej stronie zrobic drenaz i zbierac wode z brzegu dzialki.

Fantom
ps. Nie przejmuj sie - ja z jednym sasiadem mam jeszcze gorzej - ale to ja jestem na gorce  :smile:

----------


## wojgoc

kaktus mi na dłoni rosnie jak mój sasiad zrobil drenaż wzdłuż ogrodzenia.!
notabene, inny jego sąsiad ma problem, poniewaz wynosząc swoj om do góry nawiozl dodatkowo ziemii w zwiazku z czym, sąsiad ma przy plocie dosypana ziemie o 30c wyżej niz na swojej stronie - ponoc juz drugi rok jak obiecuje zrobic cos z tym fantem, bo po deszczu u sasiada robi sie strumyk.

----------


## szczukot

No i jeszcze jedna mozliwosc - ma wykonany spadek od twoje dzialki - czyli nic do Ciebi enie leci. Po raz kolejny : murek nie jest obowiazkowy.

Ja sie tylko zastanawiam, czemu odpuszczasz te wyniesienie wyzej budynku ?? Przez takie cos mozesz nawet wymusic chyba wyburzenie jego domu.

Fantom

----------


## wojgoc

przeciwnie -  spadek jest w moja strone,
drugi sasiad ma troszke lepiej, bo w jego kierunku jest na tyle daleko, ze teren "naszego ancymona" jest wyrównany, ale od wyzej niz sąsiada o jakies 30cm.
do mnie sasiad ma tylko 4m od lini zabudowy, a od scieżki wokół domu 3m - trudno na takiej szerokości zrobic spad w sowja stronę.
a podniesienia budynku nie odpusczam - w maju wezme się za to.

----------


## szczukot

i jak ? drnelo cos ?

Fantom

----------


## __Marek

> [...]  zrobił sobie ogrodzenie miedzy dzialkami bez mojej zgody i wiedzy, bez zadnej podmurówki.
>  [...]


Mam tak samo. Ja będę robił sam murek oporowy jakies 50cm w dół i 20cm ponad, a to co będzie ponad schowam w korze

----------


## wojgoc

> Mam tak samo. Ja będę robił sam murek oporowy jakies 50cm w dół i 20cm ponad, a to co będzie ponad schowam w korze


ale to Ty podniosłeś się czy też Twój sąsiad?

----------


## wojgoc

> i jak ? drnelo cos ?
> 
> Fantom


niestety nie mam na to czasu by sie tym do końca zająć - ale przyjdzie pora na Telesfora

----------


## inko

murek oporowy to "samoboj"   mundial jest   :smile:    na murek oporowy trzeba miec projekt i pozwolenie a na rabatke - nie. a ,ze zrobi sie rabatke tak jak murek oporowy to nikt do tego sie nie przyczepi. przegryzajac sie przez temat trafilam na historie goscia ,ktoremu nakazano rozebrac murek oporowy bo chcial byc tak praworzadny ,ze zlecil wykonanie dokumentacji juz po fakcie wybudowania i urzednik mial dowod w rece za jego pieniadze. tak samo jest z wiata i pergola. roznica jest taka ,ze pergola nie ma dachu. na wiate potrzebna jest droga mapka budowlana i projekt  a pergole czy altane mozna smemu narysowac na zwyklej mapce ,takiej co zglasza sie budowe ogrodzenia  od ulicy.

----------


## wojgoc

> murek oporowy to "samoboj"   mundial jest     na murek oporowy trzeba miec projekt i pozwolenie a na rabatke - nie. a ,ze zrobi sie rabatke tak jak murek oporowy to nikt do tego sie nie przyczepi. przegryzajac sie przez temat trafilam na historie goscia ,ktoremu nakazano rozebrac murek oporowy bo chcial byc tak praworzadny ,ze zlecil wykonanie dokumentacji juz po fakcie wybudowania i urzednik mial dowod w rece za jego pieniadze. tak samo jest z wiata i pergola. roznica jest taka ,ze pergola nie ma dachu. na wiate potrzebna jest droga mapka budowlana i projekt  a pergole czy altane mozna smemu narysowac na zwyklej mapce ,takiej co zglasza sie budowe ogrodzenia  od ulicy.


możesz podać konkretny przepis prawny tyczący się murku oporowego, jego głębokości, itp, itd?

----------


## szczukot

Wlasnie to samo chcialem zapytac. To chyba jakies nieporozumienie z tym pozwoleniem na murek. Jak nie bedzie konkretu to znaczy, ze opowiada bajki.

Fantom

----------


## inko

prosze bardzo: 
Wojewódzki Sąd Administracyjny w Krakowie oddalając wyrokiem z dnia 20 grudnia 2007 r. skargę stwierdził, że zgodnie z art. 3 pkt 3 Prawa budowlanego konstrukcje oporowe zaliczają się do budowli, a z kolei budowle na podstawie pkt 1 powołanego przepisu mieszczą się w kategorii obiektów budowlanych. Mur oporowy nie mieści się w żadnej z wymienionych w art. 29 Prawa budowlanego kategorii nie wymagających pozwolenia na budowę, a zatem słusznie w zaskarżonej decyzji przyjęto, że wykonanie przedmiotowych robót budowlanych objęte jest obowiązkiem wcześniejszego uzyskania ostatecznej decyzji o pozwoleniu na budowę, którego pozwolenia T. S. nie posiada. W związku z tym orzeczenie organu nakazujące rozbiórkę jest zgodne z prawem. Sąd podkreślił, że wbrew zarzutom skarżącego możliwość legalizacji samowoli budowlanej nie stoi w sprzeczności z nakazem rozbiórki powstałego w ten sposób obiektu. Do legalizacji jest bowiem konieczne spełnienie określonych przepisami warunków. Warunków tych inwestor jednak nie spełnia, tym samym uniemożliwia legalizację samowoli. W takiej sytuacji organ nadzoru budowlanego ma obowiązek wydać nakaz rozbiórki - bez względu na celowość i ekonomiczne skutki takiego rozstrzygnięcia.
http://www.eporady24.pl/zasilki_celo...sowe-8522.html
terminologia wiaze wg prawa i dlatego radze uzywac slowa  "rabatka"

----------


## inko

Rozbiorę ten mur łyżeczką, a nie zapłacę, za legalizację!
http://www.budujemydom.pl/component/...886/Itemid,53/
budowa i remont  Wokół domu  Ogrodzenia
troche z tym murem goscio przesadzil.

----------


## wojgoc

prawnikiem nie jestem i czytanie tego typu orzeczeń tylko mnie denerwuje, ale jak dobrze wyczytałem to tu chodzi o mur oporowy o pewnej wysokości co jak rozumiem chodzi o iles tam cm ponad grunt ziemii.
A my tu opisujemy sytuację, gdzie wystarczy w ziemii wykopać rów na pewną głębokość, zalać betonem i już. Nikt nie wspomina o wysokości ponad ziemię.
Ponadto w orzeczeniu Sąd powołuje sie na dokumenty występujące w sprawie - pisma, decyzje -  których treści niestety nie znamy a to one decydowały o podejmowanych decyzjach.

----------


## inko

zwracam uwage na uzycie slow rabatka zamiast mur-murek oporowy bo wynikaja z tego koszmarne konsekwencje. sasiadka wwozi drzewo opalowe ciagnikiem wzdluz granicznej siatki i musialam "podeprzec" ziemia  pseudo rabatke z elementow cementowych. u sasiada tez wzdluz dzialki ciezarowki doprowadzily do przechylenia ogrodzenia ,ktore zamaskowali sadzac tuje z obu stron plotu. mur nawet niewysoki ,ktory ma utrzymac napor ziemi, kostki i pojazdow trzeba porzadnie zrobic i zazbroic i ... nazywac rabatka.
jedno wiem na pewno ,ze nie pozwole sasiadce stawiac murku czy rabatki w granicy dzialki bo wtedy ja tez bede musiala poniesc koszty budowy i ewentualnych napraw. sasiadka nasypala tyle ziemi ,ze jej bruk jest w polowie  moich okien a z drugiej strony domu mam prog stopien wyzej od gruntu. nasypala ziemi to niech ja sama podpiera. 2 sasiadki postanowily rownac teren zamiast jak wszyscy miec 30-40cm rabatki.

----------


## inko

Wyrok Naczelnego Sądu Administracyjnego z dnia 21.03.2006 r sygn akt II OSK 667/05

Mur, który pełni funkcję konstrukcji oporowej, zabezpieczającej przed osuwaniem się ziemi z terenu wyżej położonego, nie jest ogrodzeniem, bowiem bez względu na to, czy znajduje się na granicy z nieruchomością sąsiednią, czy też w innym miejscu, nie ma charakteru ogrodzenia, jako obiektu odgradzającego poszczególne części terenu.

Nie jest też obiektem małej architektury, skoro funkcjonalnie służy zabezpieczeniu przed osuwaniem się ziemi a nawet gdyby uznać, że pomimo tej funkcji ze względu na użyty do budowy materiał oraz umiejscowienie (w ogrodzie) stanowi obiekt małej architektury, to i tak obiekt taki mógł być wybudowany wyłącznie po zgłoszeniu jego budowy właściwemu organowi architektoniczno-budowlanemu. 
wedlug tych slow mozna wiele wiekowych juz rabatek uznac za mur oporowy i tylko sie sadzic .... taki czarny humor.

----------


## __Marek

> ale to Ty podniosłeś się czy też Twój sąsiad?


Kupiłem działkę z wybudowanym sąsiadem i płotem. Jego działka ma lekki spadek w moją stronę, a płot jest systemowy z wmurowanymi w ziemię tylko słupkami. Łączniki betonowe między słupkami są 3-5cm pod ziemią i jak jest sucho tak jak ostatnio to przy załączeniu podlewania po paru minutach przy murku po mojej stronie tworzą się kałuże.

----------


## Trubliss

Witajcie.

To mój pierwszy post na tym forum i mam nadzieję, że znajdzie się jakaś dobra dusza, która mi coś poradzi.

Nie chodzi co prawda o podniesienie terenu (chociaż w tej chwili trudno mi powiedzieć, czy sąsiad i tego nie zrobił, ale muszę przyznać, że nie śledziłam jego poczynań, dopóki nie zaczęły mi one wyraźnie przeszkadzać...), ale o zalewanie mnie wodą z działki sąsiada, ale od początku.

Mam sobie całkiem fajną działkę, którą dostałam niejako 'w spadku'. Działeczka jest budowlana, niedaleko drogi, ale nie przy drodze, z fajnym widokiem i takie tam. Jej mankamentem jest stosunkowo niewielki spadek (jest położona na łagodnym zboczu). Jakiś czas temu sąsiad (ten z góry) podzielił swoją działkę na trzy części (przy czym jedna część to działka, na której stoi jego dom, położona przy głównej drodze) i sprzedał dwie działki znajdujące się pomiędzy mną a nim. Na działce bezpośrednio nade mną nie dzieje się nic, natomiast sąsiad z działki powyżej wybudował już dom i przykrył go dachem. W zeszłym roku, jesienią, zaczął coś majstrować, jeździć koparką zarówno po swojej działce, jak i po działce sąsiada i mojej - a że akurat byłam w kraju (niestety chwilowo wyemigrowałam z ojczyzny), to wziełam burki na spacer i poszłam zobaczyć, co jest grane (mieszkam nieopodal, działka o której piszę jest niezabudowana).
Otóż sąsiad zakopał sobie na mojej (!!!) działce rurę, którą odprowadza wodę ze swojej działki, robiąc mi tym samym bagno na mojej. Do tego woda z jego rynien jest na dzień dzisiejszy ukierunkowana w taki sposób, ze pięknie przepływa przez działkę sąsiada i zatrzymuje się na mojej.

Próby rozmowy z tym panem nie mają żadnego efektu, tłumaczy mi, że 'woda musi spływać, bo takie są prawa fizyki' - wszystko ok, ale ja mu tę jego fizykę zmienię, jak mu tę rurkę, która się kończy na mojej działce, zatkam.
Generalnie wolałabym uniknąć włóczenia się z chłopem po sądach i innych gminach, ale nie bardzo wiem, co mogę zrobić, żeby mu rozum wrócił do głowy (o ile kiedykolwiek się tam znajdował). Póki co 'rżnie głupa' albo, co gorsze, uważa że to ja jestem głupia - a to nie tak, po prostu zbyt rzadko bywam w domu, żeby dać mu popalić.
Czy ktoś ma jakiś pomysł, jak rozwiązać taki problem?
Z góry dziękuję za wszelkie rady.

----------


## szczukot

1) Jezeli cos zrobil na Twojej dzialce to podlega normalnie pod prawo karne - mozesz to smialo zglosic na policje. Mozna poszukac w necie wyroki w takich sprawach.
2) Prawo mowi jasno : nie wolno sasiadowi odprowadzac na Twoja dzalke wody opadowej itp. Jezlei spadek jest w Twoja strone, to musi zrobic np drenaz na granicy itp. 
3) Sprawdz czy masz instalacje deszczowa w drodze itp do ktorej masz sie wpiac. Jezlei tak to ma on sie w ta instalacje wpiac. Jezeli nie, to musi zagospodarowac swoje wody opadowe (studnia chlonna lub zbiornik). Mial to w pozwoleniu na budowe i  musi miec tak zrobione. Nie wiem czy mozna miec wglad w czyjes pozwolenie.

Tak naprawde to wystarczy Twoje zfloszenie do nadzoru budowlanego i ochrony srodowiska i oni ladnie na kontrole przyjada i go ustawia.

Ogolnie jestes wygrana w kazdym z tematow jezeli piszesz tak jak mowisz

Fantom

----------


## wojgoc

jak każda tego typu syuacja sąsiędzka pokazuje, że sąsiad burak uważa,że mu wszystko mozna.
skoro rzadko bywasz w kraju wyznacz zaufana osobę na swojego pełnomocnika w załatwieniu"wyłącznie" tej sprawy - inaczej zaufany może sprzedać Twoją działkę i nic mu nie zrobisz.
Do buraka wyslij pismo listem poleconym z potwierdzeniem odbioru aby w terminie 14dni od otrzymania pisma doprowadził teren Twojej działki do normalnego i usunał wszelkie elementy zainstalowane w ziemii. Nadmeń, że po tym terminie sprawe przekażesz do nadzoru budowlanego, policji i prokuratury i niech pełnomocnik za Ciebie wszystko załatwia.
a dla buraka jak bylas tak dalej bedziesz głupia

----------


## szczukot

> prawnikiem nie jestem i czytanie tego typu orzeczeń tylko mnie denerwuje, ale jak dobrze wyczytałem to tu chodzi o mur oporowy o pewnej wysokości co jak rozumiem chodzi o iles tam cm ponad grunt ziemii.
> A my tu opisujemy sytuację, gdzie wystarczy w ziemii wykopać rów na pewną głębokość, zalać betonem i już. Nikt nie wspomina o wysokości ponad ziemię.
> Ponadto w orzeczeniu Sąd powołuje sie na dokumenty występujące w sprawie - pisma, decyzje -  których treści niestety nie znamy a to one decydowały o podejmowanych decyzjach.


Mur oporowy to mur oporowy - musi stawiac opor z jednej strony. Jezlei po obu stronach jest tyle samo ziemi to nie jest mur oporowy a podmurowka czy fundament pod ogrodzenie. Ale inna sprawa, ze teoretycznie nawet jak bedzie 10 cm roznicy poziomow to mozna to zaklasyfikowac do murow oporowych i tyle

Fantom

----------


## Trubliss

Wielkie dzięki za rady. Spróbuję zdobyć adres delikwenta i napisać mu pisemko.
Sytuacja jest o tyle trudna, że jeśli będę z nim ostro drzeć koty, to podejrzewam, że może mi bardzo utrudnić życie w kwestii dojazdu do mojej działki. Dojazd do wszystkich działek, o których była mowa (oczywiście poza działką mojego byłego sąsiada, który ma dom przy głównej drodze) odbywa się po 'prywatnej drodze', która na mapach zaznaczona jest właśnie w taki sposób - czyli każdy ma swój kawałek drogi, wydzielony z jego działki. Czyli żeby dojechać do siebie, muszę przejechać po drodze należącej do trzech sąsiadów.
W ten sposób wykluczona zostaje opcja wpięcia się do instalacji deszczowej w drodze, bo takowa nie istnieje (sama droga w tej chwili istnieje bardziej na mapie niż w rzeczywistości).
Cóż, zachciało mi się mieszkać na podmiejskiej wsi, to mam  :wink:  Aczkolwiek spodziewałam się, że problemem będą raczej 'tubylcy' (którzy  palą śmieci i leją ścieki na pobliskie łąki, aż miło - zamiast chodzić z psami na łąki przy domu, na spacery muszę jeździć samochodem w inne miejsce  :wink:  ), a nie 'miastowi'.

Wojgoc - fakt, że dla buraka jestem głupia najmniej mi przeszkadza. On dla mnie też do najbardziej rozgarniętych nie należy - a może bardzo się mylę. Pech chciał, że mamy konflikt interesów, a to budzi niezdrowe emocje i sprzyja obrzucaniu się błotem. Ja się z nikim żreć nie chcę, bo są ciekawsze zajęcia, tyle tylko, że miałam suchą działkę, a mam bagno... Znam tę działkę jeszcze z czasów, kiedy rosły na niej ziemniaki, teraz ewentualnie ryż można uprawiać..

----------


## wojgoc

jeśli dawny właściciel zaczał dzielić swoje pole na dzialki budowlane to musiał wydzielić pas dojazdu do kazdej - w akcie notarialnym powinnaś mieć o tym zapis.Masz?
 Również w PnB te warunki musza byc opisane. Masz PnB na swoją działkę? a Warunki zabudowy? a jaki jest podział geodezyjny wszystkich działek?
Ustanów pełnomocnika do załatwienia tych spraw - burakowi zawsze będziesz mogła powiedzieć, że to nie Ty.
generalnie to Ci współczuje.

----------


## inko

polecam obejrzec dzisiejszy odcinek  "Maja w ogrodzie",gdzie pokazano zakladanie ogrodu na nawiezionym gruncie, ktory po deszczach przeistoczyl sie w "smietane" po kolana. na calej dzialce zrobiono odwierty i zasypano ? zwirkiem. w poradniku ogrodnika po maji pokazano jak mozna zrobic odwierty prawie samemu.
dla mnie istotne bylo potwierdzenie moich przypuszczen, ze gliniasta ziemia zatrzymuje wode  :smile:  i dlatego nie mam wilgoci w domu chociaz mam ziemie z 2 stron az po parapet prawie a 4m dalej sasiadka ma podjazd jeszcze wyzej. ogrodzenie moje jest  z  cementowych elementow wiec rabatka wody od sasiadow nie zatrzymuje wystarczajaco. i otoz  moj margiel nasiaka tyle ile moze a reszta wody wsiaka w bardzo dobra ze wsi przywieziona ziemie sasiadki. dom ma 20 lat i jest sucho a sasiadka w zeszlym roku odkopywala fundamenty i od nowa izolowala folia.
wydaje mi sie ,ze drenaze przy samym domu nie sa dobre bo trzymaja wode przy murach.

Maja w ogrodzie
Czas trwania: ok. 25 min.

Emisja: premiera: niedziela 9.05

Powtórki: 

sobota: 6.05, 9.05, 15.05, 17.05, 20.05, 23.05 

niedziela: 6.05, 9.05 (premiera), 15.05, 17.05, 20.05, 23.05 

poniedziałek,: 9.05, 11.05, 15.05, 17.05, 19.05, 00.05

wtorek: 9.05, 11.05, 15.05, 17.05, 19.05, 00.05 

piątek: 20.05

----------


## wojgoc

tylko, ze mamy lipiec a Ty piszesz o programie emitowanym w maju.

----------


## szczukot

To a chyba godziny  :smile:  A jakie dokladnie dni to nie wiadomo

Fantom

----------


## inko

co nie wiadomo? dzisiaj to dzisiaj a data postu to 10 lipca2010. i gdzie jest maj?  "maja" to imie  :smile:

----------


## wojgoc

> co nie wiadomo? dzisiaj to dzisiaj a data postu to 10 lipca2010. i gdzie jest maj?  "maja" to imie


 wiem, że jest gorąco, ale przeczytaj swój post zachęcający do oglądniecia programu tv, popatrz na daty jakie wypisałaś i spójrz w kalendarz.

----------


## inko

to sa godziny a nie daty   :smile:   skopiowane ze strony tvn meteo. fakt ,ze dwukropek bylby lepszy a nawet wlasciwy ale to nie ja redagowalam oficjalna strone i nie chcialoby mi sie tyle cyfr  samodzielnie wpisywac ... no i sa tam tez dni tygodnia...

----------


## wojgoc

to jednak temperatura robi swoje, bo nie tylko ja nie wpadłem na to, ze to są godziny emisji

----------


## dawiniel

> Wielkie dzięki za rady. Spróbuję zdobyć adres delikwenta i napisać mu pisemko.
> Sytuacja jest o tyle trudna, że jeśli będę z nim ostro drzeć koty, to podejrzewam, że może mi bardzo utrudnić życie w kwestii dojazdu do mojej działki. Dojazd do wszystkich działek, o których była mowa (oczywiście poza działką mojego byłego sąsiada, który ma dom przy głównej drodze) odbywa się po 'prywatnej drodze', która na mapach zaznaczona jest właśnie w taki sposób - czyli każdy ma swój kawałek drogi, wydzielony z jego działki. Czyli żeby dojechać do siebie, muszę przejechać po drodze należącej do trzech sąsiadów.
> W ten sposób wykluczona zostaje opcja wpięcia się do instalacji deszczowej w drodze, bo takowa nie istnieje (sama droga w tej chwili istnieje bardziej na mapie niż w rzeczywistości).
> ..


Witam

Dojazdem radziłbym sie nie przejmować - czasy szlabanów za nami. Mamy bardzo podobną sytuację z drogą prywatną. Proszę dokładnie sprawdzić zapisy w akcie notarialnym ponieważ dokładnie tam powinna być informacja, że droga została takę wytyczona z Pani drogi i jest Pani tzw. współwłaścicielem. U nas jest tak w przypadku 15 działek - jesteśmy właścicielami 1/15 i nie znaczy to, że tej, która bezpośrednio przynależy do naszej działki a u nas jest najdłuższa bo ponad 80m. W innym przypadku gdy zapisu w akcie notarialnym nie ma proszę udać się do gminy i przedstawić sytuację. Najprawdopodobniej nawet jeśli to ten. tzw. burak jest właścicielem drogi to ma zapisaną w swoim akcie notarialnym z gminą tzw. "służebność" czyli konieczność udostępniania drogi dla wszystkich korzystających. Proponuje poświęcić jeden dzionek w kraju na doinformowanie w gminach i wyrwać chwasta :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## crazyandy

> Prawo wodne
> Art. 194. Kto: 
> 1) zmienia stan wody na gruncie, 
> ....
> ....
> - podlega karze grzywny.


Prawo wodne nie ma zastosowania w tej sprawie. Proponuję zapoznać się z rozdziałem pierwszym i w szczególności art 5. ustawy Prawo wodne, nie dotyczy ona cieków okresowych na gruntach budowlanych. 
Mam identyczą sytuację bo sąsiadka kupiła dom w szeregu umiejscowiony jakieś 70 cm niżej ode mnie (pomiar różnicy poziomów drzwi wejściowych, również od momentu przejęcia przez nią inwestycji istnieje różnica poziomu ogrodzenia jako widoczna oznaka różnicy poziomów). Jedyne dokonane zmiany to wyrównanie gruntu i założenie murka oporowego więc o jakimkolwiek podnoszeniu gruntu nie ma mowy. Droga sąsiadka nie przyjmuje do wiadomości, że położenie gruntowe jest przeciwko niej. Zalewana była jeszcze przed rozpoczęciem inwestycji przeze mnie. Dokonała melioracji gruntu (po 2 latach i odprowadza ściek gruntowy bez pozwolenia do kanalizacji). Ja jej szczerze współczuję bo zalewa ją poważnie, ale jedynym rozsądnym rozwiązaniem jest wyrównanie poziomu gruntu do mojego (i co ważniejsze sąsiadów z drugiej strony). Zaproponowałem, że udzielę jej mojego gruntu do melioracji ale na jej koszt, gdyż albowiem  :smile:  nie istnieją przesłanki do meliorowania się osobiście.

----------


## Dejvidoss

Witam. Czy moge podnieść poziom swojej działki bez żadnego zgłaszania i pozwolenń? Sytuacja wygląda tak, że rok temu robiona była droga z płyt yomb, droga wykonana jest około 40 - 50 cm wyżej niż moja działka, sąsiedzi do okoła podnieśli sobie teren do poziomu około 5 cm wyżej od obecnej drogi, moja działka jako jedyna została niepodniesiona i zbiera się w niej obecnie woda po roztopach. Teren chce podnieść na wysokość tak aby zrównać się z sąsiadami, czyli około 5 cm wyżej od drogi. Na teren jest wykonany Plan przestrzenny  (oznaczenie 019MN1 - zabudowa jednorodzinna)  Plan nie zawiera żadnych informacji i zakzaów na temat podsniesienia terenu, także wydaje mi się że spokojnie mógłbym działać z nawożeniem ziemi.  Problemem jest baba mieszkająca po drugiej stronie drogi ( czyli bezpośrednio nie sąsiaduje z moją działką)  Dzis jak wnzawialiśmy  granice działki , wyskoczyła  i zrobiła afere że to jest w tej chwili jednye miejsce gdzie moze spływać woda i jak zaczeniemy cos robi to zgłosi to do gminy bo woda będzie wtedy stać na ulicy. Dodała jeszcze że będzie wtedy ją zalewać, co nas rozbawiło bo jej dom jest o  50 cm wyżej od poziomu drogi.  Proszę o podpowiedz z waszej strony, bo mi sie wydaje że soro w Planie przestrzennym nie ma nic na temat podnoszenia terenu to moge działac, tymbardziej że jest to działka budowlana, a nie wybuduje domu w dziurze z wodą bo obecnie tak to wygląda. Dodam jeszcze że sąsiedzi bezpośrednio obok mnie nie wyrażają sprzeciwu. Pozdrawiam

----------


## wojgoc

syp chłopie syp ziemie!
babce z naprzeciwka powiedz, że Twoja działka to nie zbiornik retencyjny. 
a na wszelki wypadek zadzwon do gminy i spytaj.dziwi mnie tylko, ze droge tak wysoko Wam podnieśli

----------


## Dejvidoss

Też mnie to zdziwiło, może ze względu że domy po drugiej stronie drogi są sporo wyżej. Dodam jeszcze że woda na działce zbiera się tylko po roztopach dużych sniegów, normalnie jest tam sucho nawet po dużych deszczach.

----------


## wojgoc

a kto robił droge? zakładam, ze gmina, wiec musiałbyc projekt - choćby na tymczasową. W wydziale architektury musi byc mapka z zaznaczona rzędna wys. drogi i rzędna wys. Twojej dzialki, więz zadaj pytanie kier. wydzialu, co masz zrobić, skoro tak wysoko droge zbudowali - bedziesz miał pewna wiedze i św. spokoj. Pewnie bedziesz musiał zlozyc pismo i tyle, a miedzyczasie syp ziemie, syp i podnos sie ponad doge. tylko pamietaj, ze jak zaczniesz budowe to te ziemie bedziesz ściągał na obszarze domu.

----------


## Dejvidoss

droga to raczej zwykłą prowizorka, zrobiona przez gmine, mieszkańcy wymusili na gmnie  zrobienie tej drogi z tego względu że jak kładki wode i kanalizacje sanitarną  to zrobili straszne bagno i dlatego podnieśli teren i położyli płyty, ale bez zadnych krawężników itp .  Planuje zrobić tak że najpierw przygotuje teren pod budowe domu, zaprojektujemy tak aby "0" budynku było wyżej o jakieś 10 cm od drogi, po otrzymaniu wszystkich decyzji i pozwoleń na budowę  ruszymy z budową, po wykonaniu fundamentów jak zaczniemy wznosić ściany parteru będziemy nawozić w miedzyczasie ziemie. I teraz pytanie czy jeżeli zaprojektuje "zero budynku" o te 10 cm wyżej od drogi, ruszymy z budową, czy ktoś potem może nam zabronic nawozić ziemie?????   Obawiam się że ta baba będzie szaleć, podobno sąsiadów jak nawozili ziemie zgłaszała do gminy.

----------


## wojgoc

jnak bedziesz miał PnB z okreslonym "0" o te 10cm powyzej drogi, to spokojnie mozesz sobie dowieżć ziemii

----------


## Dejvidoss

dzieki za informacje

----------


## szczukot

Proponuje zero budynku dac przynajmniej z 50 cm powyzej.

Fantom

----------


## Dejvidoss

te 10 cm, to tak przykłądowo podałem, będzie wyżej, bo z budynku są planowane 1 -2 stopni,  sporo ziemi będzie trzeba nawieźć bo w  tej chwili  poziom działki w najniższym punkcie jest 50 cm niżej od drogi

----------


## wojgoc

majątek wydasz na transport tej ziemii - taką ilość nawieżć i rozplantowac..... maaaaaaasa roboty.

----------


## Dejvidoss

Znajomy jest właścicielem firmy zajmującej się robotami ziemnymi, prowadzą obsługe budów w pobliżu mojej działki i sam sie pytał czy nie mam jakiegoś miejsca na wywóz ziemi w pobliżu bo nie maja gdzie wywozić, a w pobliżu budują sie osiedla budynków wielorodzinnych 3 -4 pietrowych z podziemnymi garażami także sporo ziemi do wywiezienia mają. Jak tylko zejdą śniegi nawiozą mi troche ziemi.

----------


## wojgoc

> Znajomy jest właścicielem firmy zajmującej się robotami ziemnymi, prowadzą obsługe budów w pobliżu mojej działki i sam sie pytał czy nie mam jakiegoś miejsca na wywóz ziemi w pobliżu bo nie maja gdzie wywozić, a w pobliżu budują sie osiedla budynków wielorodzinnych 3 -4 pietrowych z podziemnymi garażami także sporo ziemi do wywiezienia mają. Jak tylko zejdą śniegi nawiozą mi troche ziemi.


zastanów się tylko czy taką ziemię potrzebujesz - jak brać to tylko wierzchnią warstwę tzw. humus

----------


## Dejvidoss

Syfu nie będziemy zwozić. Z tego co mówił to na jednej z budów wywożą bardzo dobrą ziemie i ją będziemy brać.

----------


## wojgoc

> Syfu nie będziemy zwozić. Z tego co mówił to na jednej z budów wywożą bardzo dobrą ziemie i ją będziemy brać.


 to jesteś w czepku chowany - tacy znajomi to skarb

----------


## auxo

Witam, proszę o pomoc bo jestem w sytuacji patowej. Sytuacja wygląda tak: mam działkę między dwiema drogami, w pasie ty są łącznie 3 pasy działek. Od jednej drogi teren opada w dół do drugiej, ja jestem na środku. Do tej pory wszystko było ok. Mamy na działce mały rów który zbierał nadmiar wody opadowej z powodzeniem(ok 10m długości), obecnie na działce obok-niżej, buduje się nowy sąsiad i na całą swoją działkę(ponad 1ha) nawiózł ok 50cm-1metr ziemi,i postawił płot z głębokim fundamentem. Różnica między poziomem gruntu mojego i jego dzieli fundament i sięga od 50do 70 cm-tama poprostu. Skutkiem tego na całej długości mojej działki-pod płotem zbiera się woda i tam gdzie był ogródek od 40lat- mam staw o pow. ok. 40m na 10m i głębokości do 40 cm. Sąsiad oczywiście nie poczuwa się do winy i twierdzi że to moja woda, odpływu robić nie chce bo dalej, za nim też jest spadek i ludzie też mają taki problem. Do tej pory ta woda zbierała się na jego działce-na polu, teraz zostaje u mnie. Gmina twierdzi że może coś wskóra ale niewiedomo kiedy i co. Teraz ma powołać biegłego ale jeżeli okaże się że ja nie mam racji że sąsiad zaburzył gospodarkę gruntami, obarczą mnie kosztami powołania, nawet do kilku tysięcy zł! Mam prawdziwy staw, i nie wiem co z tym robić. Pomocy.

----------


## szczukot

Z jednej strony zaburzyl gospodarke, ale z drugiej, nie masz prawa odprowadzac wod opadowych na inne dzialki ....

Fantom

----------


## Hot chocolate

Witam, mam pytanie... mam nadzieję, że we właściwym wątku :roll eyes: 




> jnak bedziesz miał PnB z okreslonym "0" o te 10cm powyzej drogi, to spokojnie mozesz sobie dowieżć ziemii


Mamy PnB jednak po wizycie firmy wykonawczej i rozmowie z sąsiadami (mieli w tym roku wodę w piwnicy; stare domy kiepska izolacja itp.) okazało się, że musimy podnieść dom o jakieś 50cm... niestety nie dopytałam się jak to w praktyce wygląda i teraz kombinuję  :bash:  czy podnosząc dom o załóżmy 50cm 'fundamenty' są wyższe o te 50cm czy są podniesione od zaprojektowanego poziomu (-1,55m ppt) o 50cm  :Confused:  No i co z tym PnB, czy takie prace wymagają uzyskania zamiennego PnB czy nie jest to istotna zmiana i wystarczy zgłoszenie... albo nic? :bash:

----------


## jacek57

auxo: niby ten twoj sasiad zaburzyl istniejace "stosunki wodne" ale praktycznie sam chroni sie przed woda od Ciebie...

Na zdrowy rozum nikt kto zainwestowal kilkaset tysiecy zlotych w dom i zagospodarowanie dzialki nie chce przez cale zycie byc "terenem odplywowym" dla innych dzialek. 
Wczytaj sie w Prawo Wodne - wydaje mi sie jednak ze Prawo Budowlane dopuszcza podniesienie terenu o pol metra w dol i w gore - jakos tak mialem w pozwoleniu. 
Pozdr.

----------


## Gos**c

...

----------


## Matilde1

Piszecie o "podnoszeniu terenu" - macie wtedy na myśli podnoszenie terenu w odniesieniu do wysokości podanych na mapce? 

Biorąc pod uwagę moją mapkę, to ja mam dołek, może kiedyś ktoś sobie z tego terenu użyczył ziemi. Czy taki dołek mogę zasypać do poziomu wskazanego na mapie i nie narażę się z tego tytułu na paragrafy "kto zmienia stosunki wodne..."?

----------


## wojgoc

> Piszecie o "podnoszeniu terenu" - macie wtedy na myśli podnoszenie terenu w odniesieniu do wysokości podanych na mapce? 
> 
> Biorąc pod uwagę moją mapkę, to ja mam dołek, może kiedyś ktoś sobie z tego terenu użyczył ziemi. Czy taki dołek mogę zasypać do poziomu wskazanego na mapie i nie narażę się z tego tytułu na paragrafy "kto zmienia stosunki wodne..."?


Ty nie podniesiesz się tylko wyrównasz do wysokosci na mapce, więc nie masz problemu naruszenia stosunków wodnych.

----------


## Matilde1

> Ty nie podniesiesz się tylko wyrównasz do wysokosci na mapce, więc nie masz problemu naruszenia stosunków wodnych.


O widzisz, dzięki. Słowo "wyrównanie" będzie pomocne  :Smile:

----------


## wojgoc

> A co zrobic w przypadku jak jeden sasiad podniosl teren o 2m!!! i ma juz wybudowane sciany, drugi sasiad ma stan surowy ale bez podniesienia terenu, a trzeci sasiad nie ma podniesionego terenu i nie wiadomo czy kiedys podniesie (budowa nie rozpoczeta). 
> Na dzien dzisiejszy jak podniose teren o 2m to bede musial postawic 2 murki oporowe od sasiadow ktorzy nie podniesli terenu. Koszt nawiezienia ziemie na dzialce 800m2 pewnie jest spory a kazde wybudowanie dwoch murkow oporowych po 35m kazdy tez swoje kosztuje.
> Jeden sasiad zaburzyl plaski obszar sprzed rozpoczecia budow. Podniosl ten teren ze wzgledu na to iz chcial miec piwnice a nie chcial wkopywac sie w ziemie bo tam wybijala woda. Najgorsze jest to iz on wydaje pozwolenia na budowe w mojej miejscowosci...
> Co teraz poczac?


A byłeś właścicielem działki jak zaczynał się budować?

----------


## Lutek1234

tak, bylem wlascicielem dzialki sprzed rozpoczecia budowy gdy jeszcze poziom naszych dzialek byl taki sam

jak rozpoczynal budowe to wpierw bylo nawiezione tylko okolo 1m i to by mi nie przeszkadzalo ale teraz dorzucil jeszcze 1 m...

----------


## wojgoc

jako właściciel działki powinieneś otrzymać z gminy/starostwa zawiadomienie o zgłoszeniu budowy przez sąsiada. Dostałeś?
jesli tak, to idź nawet jutro i zobacz jaką wysokośc w projekcie ma Twój sąsiad - byc może robi wszystko zgodnie z PnB.

----------


## szczukot

??
To zart ? A z jakiej okazji sasiad ma otrzymac zawiadomienie o PnB drugiej osoby ??? Takie cos to tylko w przypadku gdy jest strona - czyli budowa moze w jakikolwiek sposob wplynac na niego. A przy budowie domkow w 99,9 % tak nie ma.

Fantom

----------


## wojgoc

> ??
> To zart ? A z jakiej okazji sasiad ma otrzymac zawiadomienie o PnB drugiej osoby ??? Takie cos to tylko w przypadku gdy jest strona - czyli budowa moze w jakikolwiek sposob wplynac na niego. A przy budowie domkow w 99,9 % tak nie ma.
> 
> Fantom


nie wiem z jakiej okazji, ale to jest wymóg formalny - jako strony w postepowaniu. W mojej okolicy wszystkie gminy i starostwo tak robi. A jesli nie doczytałeś, to autor watku jest sasiadem działki, na której Inwestor podniósł dom o 2m, więc jest stroną.
chyba, że ja nie rozumien pojęcia strony.

----------


## szczukot

No ja nei znam osoby ktora dostala informacje o tym, ze komus na sasiedniej dzialce wydano PnB.
W jakims fajnie starostwie meiszkasz.
Ale nawet jak tak robia, to nikt sprzeciwu zadnego nie uzna (mowi o PnB)- bez szans. Co najwyzej w sadzie. Bo musi byc naprawde wytluszczony wplyw na Ciebie jako na sasiada (np stacja paliw), a nie ze ktos domek stawia. Jest cos takiego jak "obszar oddzialywania obiektu".

Fantom

----------


## wojgoc

szczukot,
mamy na mysli to samo - składając papiery na pnB, urząd ma powiadamia strony o wplynieciu takiego wniosku. Strony maja mozliwość wglądu w dokumentację i na złozenie ewentualnych protestów. Skoro autor postu, będąc stroną w postepowaniu, otrzymał takie zawiadomienie to ma prawo w każdym momencie pójśc do urzędu i poprosic w gląd w dokumentację np. aby sprawdzić tzw."0"  budynku sasiada względem rzędnych na mapie do celów projektowych i jeski jest niezgodnie z dokumentacja moze złozyc wniosek do NadzoruBudowlanego celem ustalenia zgodnosci budowy z dokumentacją. zgadzasz się ze mną?
mój błąd był w tym, że napisałem o zawiadomieniu o rozpoczęciu budowy a to co innego niz zawiadomienie o złozeniu dokumentów na PnB.

----------


## Lutek1234

Z tego co sie orientuje to przepisy sie zmienily i urzad nie powiadamia sasiadow. A moze zalezy to od miejscowosci?

Rozejrzalem sie po okolicy i wokolo jest mnostwo nowych "murkow oporowych", tzn. ogrodzenie pomiedzy dzialkami o roznych poziomach (murki  o wysokosci od 0,3m do 2m). Popytalem tez jednych fachowcow co wlasnie taki murek robili, oczywiscie bez projektu, papierow, pozwolenia itd. Stad zastanawiam sie skad mozna dowiedziec sie ktore murki oporowe sa legale a ktore nie? 

Moze tylko ja wychylam sie przed orkiestre z legalnym murkiem, bo jakby w przyszlosci mi kazali go rozbierac to by musieli nakazac zrobic to samo wlascicielom polowy dzialek mojej miejscowosci ? Tak samo z nawiezieniem gruntu, kazdy cos tam podniosl, wyrownal, zasypal...

----------


## szczukot

Ja swoj murek bede zglaszal. W przepisach jest jasno (art. 3 pkt 3 ustawy Prawo budowlane,) - murki oporowe wymagaj pozwolenia na budowe. Przeciez to formalnosc. Lepiej miec taki papier nawet na dlugie lata potem, a nie ze za 10 lat jakis nowy sasiad sie przyczepi. 

Fantom

----------


## Lutek1234

W zasadzie koszt murka oporowego to tylko koszt projektu bo i tak najlepiej budowac go razem z domem tzn. raz geodeta + raz projekt adapracji dzialki.  Ile moze kosztowac taki projekt? Dlugosc okolo 40m, wysokosc np. 1m.

----------


## wojgoc

> Z tego co sie orientuje to przepisy sie zmienily i urzad nie powiadamia sasiadow. A moze zalezy to od miejscowosci?


nie powiadamia o zakończeniu budowy.

----------


## redpradnik

Aby pokazać do czego może doprowadzić podniesienie terenu ...

Założone były korytka aby zbierały wodę ale wykonawca u sasiada nie przewidział ze cała ziemia zjedzie ze skarp ...

Miałem piękną drogę z kamienia - teraz mam mega błoto  na którym już zaczynają rosnąć chwasty

----------


## Balto

Bo jak się robi skarpę trzeba ją ustabilizować / wzmocnić / obłożyć, zakładając bywa korytka pod nią , by skrpa nóżek nie dostała a woda spływała tam gdzie chcemy a nie tam gdzie ona chce. Nie wiem czy za taki numer nie powinno ci się należeć odszkodowanie.

----------


## redpradnik

> Bo jak się robi skarpę trzeba ją ustabilizować / wzmocnić / obłożyć, zakładając bywa korytka pod nią , by skrpa nóżek nie dostała a woda spływała tam gdzie chcemy a nie tam gdzie ona chce. Nie wiem czy za taki numer nie powinno ci się należeć odszkodowanie.


Beda sciagac na swoj koszt caly kamien i nawozic nowy

----------


## wojgoc

ale to nie rozwiązuje problemu - w przyszłości znowu może to wystapić.
Trzeba zastosować to co kolega powyżej proponował.

----------


## Balto

W kwestii stabilizacji - świetnie do tego nadają się różne duże elementy betonowe [-> ażury, kamienie sjeńskie] gdyż mają swoją masę zaś w "dziurach" może rosnąć trawa któa jeszcze pomaga by skarpa tkwiła w miejscu. Na terenie zakładu mam brzeg rzeki - ok 100 m. i wysokości ponad 3 m [nawet do 4] i został on ustabilizowany właśnie ażurem i tzw "elką". Zeszłoroczną powódź wytrzymał bez problemów  :wink: 
W zasadzie to facet co ziemi nawiózł powinien także naprawić inne szkody jakie ta ziemia "przy okazji" wyrządziła. Podejrzewam, że dwolny nadzór budowlany nie miałby co do tego wątpliwości.

----------


## Prosiak_

aktualnie jestem w sporze z sąsiadką, wylewałem wodę na moją działkę, ale niestety woda z powodu nierówności terenu spłynęła na działkę obok (zaznaczę że są to ogródki działkowe 400 metrów jeden przy drugim), sąsiadka zrobiła mi straszną awanturą i zagroziła policją a sprawę doniosła do zarządu działek, nie zrobiłem specjalnie czy na prawdę grozi mi jakaś kara, staram się dogadać z sąsiadką ale ta jest nieugięta, proszę pomóżcie

----------


## redpradnik

> aktualnie jestem w sporze z sąsiadką, wylewałem wodę na moją działkę, ale niestety woda z powodu nierówności terenu spłynęła na działkę obok (zaznaczę że są to ogródki działkowe 400 metrów jeden przy drugim), sąsiadka zrobiła mi straszną awanturą i zagroziła policją a sprawę doniosła do zarządu działek, nie zrobiłem specjalnie czy na prawdę grozi mi jakaś kara, staram się dogadać z sąsiadką ale ta jest nieugięta, proszę pomóżcie


Czysta wode?? duza ilosc - to malo pomocne pytanie bardziej ciekawosc jak mozna otakie cos robic dym...
Nic CI nie grozi oprocz tego ze masz przywrocic stan poprzedni ( jesli sa jakies uszkodzenia spowodowane zalaniem )

----------


## Aleksandryta

Prosiak a skad te wode wylewales? Z kranu lalo sie?

----------


## __Marek

> Z jednej strony zaburzyl gospodarke, ale z drugiej, nie masz prawa odprowadzac wod opadowych na inne dzialki ....
> Fantom


Raczej tylko zaburzył, bo wg. artykułu z dzisiejszej "Rzeczpospolitej" to ma prawo odprowadzać wody opadowe do niżej położonego sąsiada:

polecam:
http://www.rp.pl/artykul/212825,7054...ie-bronic.html

----------


## Poziek

> Czasami wystarczy podniesienie części dzialki o 40 cm, żeby mieć problemy.
> 
> DECYZJA 
> Na podstawie art. 237, 238 i 239 w zw. z art. 241 ust. 1 ustawy z dnia 27 kwietnia 2001 r. -Prawo ochrony środowiska (Dz. U. Nr 62, poz. 627 ze zm.) 
> zobowiązuję 
> Państwa xxxxx, zamieszkałych w xxxxx, do: 
> 1. wykonania przeglądu ekologicznego, dotyczącego wpływu nagromadzonych mas 
> ziemnych i zmiany naturalnego ukształtowania powierzchni terenu działek o 
> oznaczeniach geodezyjnych 1 i 3/2 xxxxxx na działki sąsiednie. 
> ...


W związku z tym, że mój sąsiad też nawiózł ponad 100 wywrotek ziemi i podniósł poziom swojej działki o 100cm powołałem się właśnie na te decyzję, którą znalazłem tutaj na forum. To jest odpowiedź ode mnie z gminy:

Wg. mojej wiedzy decyzja taka jak przedstawiona jest nieprawidłowa i byłaby nieważna ponieważ:
1.	przegląd ekologiczny wykonuje sie dla instalacji ( art 237 p.o.ś.)
2.	instalacje sa zdefiniowane w art. 3 ust.6  p.o.ś. - nawiezienie ziemi nie jest instalacją
3.	organem mogącym nałożyć obowiązek wykonania przeglądu ekologicznego jest starosta ( art.378 p.o.ś.)

----------


## forlorn81

wrzucałem to już wcześniej ale może w tyd dziale ktoś coś jeszcze doradzi oto mój problem:
witam mam taki problem.
Mam dom który leży niżej niż inne domy w sąsiedztwie, został wybudowany wcześniej gdy działka była sucha. W latach 50-tych a pozniej w 80-tych ojciec z dziadkiem nawiezli trochę ziemi teraz ja zrobiłem to samo (i tak teren jest nadal niżej i w domu stoi woda). Problem polega na tym że jeden z sąsiadów ma w piwnicach wodę gruntową i oskarża mnie o zalewanie (są teraz mokre lata) woda jak wiadomo płynie w dół nie do góry ale odgraża się że poda mnie do sądu. koło jego domu jest rów przydrożny a koło mojego nie, nie zrobiliśmy rowy ponieważ sąsiedz z drugiej strony nie zgodzili się na dalesze jego przekopanie. Ja odpowiedziałem wścipskiemu sąsiadowi że rów będzie zrobiony jeśli tylko dalej sąsiedzi zgodzą się go przekopać, jak by tego było mało to w tej rowie raz na 10 lat jest jakakolwiek woda. Co gorsza dogadał się z innym sąsiadem (obaj po mojej lewej i mają działki wyżej) i odgrażają sie na różne sposoby. Problem troche skomplikowany, sąsiedzi z nieznanych nam powodów szukają zwady za wszelki sposób a jedynym ich argumentem jest że jak twierdzą " tam u was i innych zawsze było rozlewisko" a są to i były działki budowlane. Tak na prawde to woda od niego płynie do mnie a nie na odwrót, Pomnieważ jest to koło drogi powiatowej poszedłem do starostwa w tej sprawie zapenili mnie że się tym zajmą (kopaniem rowów) ale za rok. Powiedzcie mi co mi grozi bo troche sobie grunt podniosłem ale na wody gruntowe nie ma to moim zdaniem znaczenia.
P.S. fakt że chodze za tym od gminy do powiatu sprzwił że mam więcej wrogów niż miałem...

----------


## xxxjaxxx

> Raczej tylko zaburzył, bo wg. artykułu z dzisiejszej "Rzeczpospolitej" to ma prawo odprowadzać wody opadowe do niżej położonego sąsiada:
> 
> polecam:
> http://www.rp.pl/artykul/212825,7054...ie-bronic.html


 Tak ale tylko w sytuacji koniecznej, tzw wysokiego ryzyka, ale i tak zalanemu sąsiadowi należy się odszkodowanie.  :big grin:

----------


## m4rsh4ll

Wszystko przez to że ludzie się budują na bagnach.. sami sobie są winni, jeden chce być wyżej od drugiego, zeby go nie zalewało. O doborze miejsca pod dom trzeba też troszkę pomyśleć. Przecież takie bagna są bardzo niezdrowe dla ich mieszkańców.. dlaczego pierwsi osadnicy, zazwyczaj budowali się na wzgórzach, najwyżej położonych miejscach w okolicy, Nie tylko ze względu na to, żeby widzieć zbliżających się wrogów, ale także żeby nie być zalewanym przez wodę. Nawet stare cmentarze są położone wysoko.

----------


## szczukot

Co ty tam wiesz.
Ja sie nie budowalem na zadnym bagnie np.
Mialem po prostu krzywa dzialke. Od najwyzszego do najnizszego pkt miale jakies 2 m. Z jednej strony troche zebralem a z drugiej nasypalem. No i tam gdzie nasypalem sasiad ma nizej niz aj

Fantom

----------


## tumek15

a co w przypadku gdy moja działka jest najniżej ( i zawsze do mnie spływała woda z innych działek i chcę zrównać się do sąsiada ) czy sąsiad może mieć pretensje, że zachwiałem stosunki wodne tj. naturalny spływ z jego działki na moją i teraz u niego stoi przez to woda ?

----------


## wanker

:jaw drop: 





> Prawo wodne
> Art. 194. Kto: 
> 1) zmienia stan wody na gruncie, 
> ....
> ....
> - podlega karze grzywny.

----------


## szczukot

Jak już jesteś taki prawnik to też Ci dodoa :

Art. 29. 1. Właściciel gruntu, o ile przepisy ustawy nie stanowią inaczej, nie może:
1) zmieniać stanu wody na gruncie, a zwłaszcza kierunku odpływu znajdującej się na jego gruncie wody opadowej ani kierunku odpływu ze źródeł – ze szkodą dla gruntów sąsiednich,
2) odprowadzać wód oraz ścieków na grunty sąsiednie.
2. Na właścicielu gruntu ciąży obowiązek usunięcia przeszkód oraz zmian w odpływie wody, powstałych na jego gruncie wskutek przypadku lub działania osób trzecich, ze szkodą dla gruntów sąsiednich.
3. Jeżeli spowodowane przez właściciela gruntu zmiany stanu wody na gruncie szkodliwie wpływają na grunty sąsiednie, wójt, burmistrz lub prezydent miasta może, w drodze decyzji, nakazać właścicielowi gruntu przywrócenie stanu poprzedniego lub wykonanie urządzeń zapobiegających szkodom.

I co ?

Fantom

----------


## tumek15

> Jak już jesteś taki prawnik to też Ci dodoa :
> 
> Art. 29. 1. Właściciel gruntu, o ile przepisy ustawy nie stanowią inaczej, nie może:
> 1) zmieniać stanu wody na gruncie, a zwłaszcza kierunku odpływu znajdującej się na jego gruncie wody opadowej ani kierunku odpływu ze źródeł – ze szkodą dla gruntów sąsiednich,
> 2) odprowadzać wód oraz ścieków na grunty sąsiednie.
> 2. Na właścicielu gruntu ciąży obowiązek usunięcia przeszkód oraz zmian w odpływie wody, powstałych na jego gruncie wskutek przypadku lub działania osób trzecich, ze szkodą dla gruntów sąsiednich.
> 3. Jeżeli spowodowane przez właściciela gruntu zmiany stanu wody na gruncie szkodliwie wpływają na grunty sąsiednie, wójt, burmistrz lub prezydent miasta może, w drodze decyzji, nakazać właścicielowi gruntu przywrócenie stanu poprzedniego lub wykonanie urządzeń zapobiegających szkodom.
> 
> I co ?
> ...


no dobrze ale woda opadowa z działki wyrównanej nie bedzie odprowadzana na działkę sąsiada, tutaj jest kwestia tego typu że nie będzie mogła już być zalewana przez wody opadowe natrulanie spływające od sąsiada więc u sąsiada teoretycznie może gromadzić się woda w natruralny sposób w najniższym punkcie działki bo nie będzie mogła   „przelewać się” się do sąsiada, który  kiedyś był niżej a teraz jest na równi. Prawo mówi wyraźnie, iż każdy właściciel ma obowiązek zagospodarowania  wód opadowych na własnym gruncie we własnym zakresie....

----------


## bigi_bigi

> no dobrze ale woda opadowa z działki wyrównanej nie bedzie odprowadzana na działkę sąsiada, ....


Znaczy sie zaklociles stosunki wodne, bo przed wyrownaniem byla odprowadzana. 
Ja mam sytuacje w ktorej podnosze teren a sasiad nie, sasiad protestuje na moje podnoszenie motywujac to wlasnie zakloceniem panujacych stosunkow wodnych. W chwili obecnej moj teren jest nachylony na 40 metrach o poltorej metra w kierunku sasiada. Aby nie zaklocic stosunkow obecnie panujacych, musze zachowac spad w jego strone. Ot i na pewno sasiad bedzie zalewany, a ja bede mial sprawe w sadzie, szczegolnie iz buduje on oczyszczalnie z systemem drenazu w najnizej polozonym miejscu terenu. Podniesienie terenu mam zaznaczone w PnB i teraz pytanie, kto jest na prawie ?

----------


## Mmark

Panowie (i Panie) mam spory problem z moim sasiadem świrem. 

Nasze działki sa na przeciwko siebie. Waska slepa droga gruntowa.

 Na czesci swojej dzialki sasiad podniósł teren ok 50cm, zrobił wszystkie spadki przez swoja brame w kierunku drogi. Do tego na waskie drodze 6 metrowej szerokosci ( z czego 3 metry stanowi moja własnosc. Cofnołem sie z płotem zeby droga była szersza dla sasiadów za mna) podniósł teren.

Jako ze mu wyszedł próg wzgledem drogi, to te 50cm, to usypał na DRODZE nasyp (podjazd).  

Dodam ze ja mam teren działki na równie droga tak jak powinno.

Poradzcie co robic bo po pierwszym deszczu przed furtka mam wielke kałuże

Przy wiekszych opadach na pewno woda bedzie mi wpływac na działke pod drzwi.

Dodam że sasiad to kompletny swir i ham pokłucony z cała dzielnica.  Wulgaryzmy z jego strony to norma. 

Sam robi co chce. Od dwóch lat hałasuje szlifierka 12 h/doba i kurzy bo buduje mur z kamienia. Blokuje samochodem waska drózke itp.

Krótko mówiąc wszyscy mamy go dość. Dziadek ma 65lat i na emereturze szykuje dom dla córki i całe dnie tylko wkurza sasiadów z coraz to nowymi hamstawami.

A może jest tu jakis prawnik od prawa budowlanego z woj. slaskiego który by pomógł. 

Dla lepszego zobrazowania naszkicowałem problem.

Pierwszy rys. z góry drugi poziomy od strony drogi.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Mmark, sprawe zglos do urzedu, ktory wydal pozwolenie na budowe (np. czy sasiad mogl podniesc teren), poza tym co to za droga, bo jezeli nie jest prywatna w calosci to nie mozna nic w niej, na niej czy z nia robic! (zapytaj w urzedzie gminy czy miasta). Akurat u nas nie ma problemu z sasiadem, tylko z droga...(ani nie mozemu nasypac 20cm na granicy, ani nie mozemy "poglebic").
A zlosliwe, tymczasowo wbij "paliki" na granicy swojej dzialki (czyli na drodze) i ew. w odpowiedzi powiedz, ze bedziesz plot przesuwal - moze sasiedzi tez sie zainteresuja sprawa (no wlasnie, jak by to wygladalo, gdyby droga byla tylko na 3m szeroka?).

----------


## Łukasz80

dokładnie, niedaleko mnie tak koleś zrobił - jego sąsiad powbijał paliki na granicy swojego i okazało się że przejazd ledwo ledwo - zrobił się szum i ten pierwszy musiał "oczyścić" drogę, która już i tak była wąska przed jego "zabiegami"

Tak czy siak, jeśli nic nie osiągniesz to i tak jesteś na wygranej, ponieważ to co on robi to samowolka - każdy urząd potwierdzi

----------


## Mmark

Wow. Dzieki za tak szybkie zainteresowanie tematem.

O palikach myslałem ale nie chce sasiadowi za mna sprawiac problemów.  Smieciarka czy szambowka sie ledwo zmieści.

A dziadkowi z naprzeciwka to i tak lata bo on rowerem wiecej jezdzi bo taniej.

Powiedzcie mi prosze jak takie pismo ma wygladac i do kogo je zaadresować. 

Nie chce wyjsc na donosiciela ale chyba bede musiał. 

Na jakies paragrafy mam powołać?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## szczukot

A czytales ten watek ?

Fantom

----------


## nika444

> Jak już jesteś taki prawnik to też Ci dodoa :
> 
> Art. 29. 1. Właściciel gruntu, o ile przepisy ustawy nie stanowią inaczej, nie może:
> 1) zmieniać stanu wody na gruncie, a zwłaszcza kierunku odpływu znajdującej się na jego gruncie wody opadowej ani kierunku odpływu ze źródeł – ze szkodą dla gruntów sąsiednich,
> 2) odprowadzać wód oraz ścieków na grunty sąsiednie.
> 2. Na właścicielu gruntu ciąży obowiązek usunięcia przeszkód oraz zmian w odpływie wody, powstałych na jego gruncie wskutek przypadku lub działania osób trzecich, ze szkodą dla gruntów sąsiednich.
> 3. Jeżeli spowodowane przez właściciela gruntu zmiany stanu wody na gruncie szkodliwie wpływają na grunty sąsiednie, wójt, burmistrz lub prezydent miasta może, w drodze decyzji, nakazać właścicielowi gruntu przywrócenie stanu poprzedniego lub wykonanie urządzeń zapobiegających szkodom.
> 
> I co ?
> ...


A co w takiej sytuacji:
kupiliśmy połówkę bliźniaka na osiedlu bliźniaków. Mamy prywatną drogę wewnętrzną, należącą do wszystkich mieszkańców. Nasz bliźniak leży niestety na najniższym terenie... :/  Powiem tylko, zanim zaczniecie pisać, że to głupota i kto tak kupuje, że developer zapewniał, że zrobione odwodnienie i peszle są wystarczające i nas nie zaleje...  Stan zastany był taki, że sąsiad po drugiej stronie drogi, który  ma działkę z wysokim spadkiem w naszą stronę  na końcu swojej działki ma rurę, którą wypuszczał dawniej wody opadowe "na pola" ale jednak rura jest na końcu jego działki. Ta woda w czasie deszczu jedzie przez całą drogę na naszą działkę (moją i sąsiada z bliźniaka). Poki co nie było większych problemów, bo peszel wyłapywal, ale w tym tygodniu właśnie sąsiad zza ściany zrobił sobie podjazd. Różnica jedynie 15 - 20 cm, tylko krawężnik tworzy przy samym asfalcie "korytko" dla całej już teraz wody, która ściekała dawniej na nasze obydwa podjazdy z jezdni. Oczywiście to korytko prowadzi wodę prosto na nasz podjazd i na ścianę garażu. Po zwróceniu uwagi, że teraz cala woda leci na nas sąsiad się czuje poszkodowany przez nas, że czego  chcemy, on ma prawo sobie zbudować podjazd. No i racja, ale czy mogę sie domagać, żeby część wody, która dawniej spływała przez drogę na jego podjazd a teraz zasuwa do mnie ( i zalała mi już ścianę) wyłapał i rozproszył po swojej części działki?? W sumie ten podjazd nie jest wysoki, tylko, że kieruje na nas wodę, bo nie ma tam, żadnej rynienki, odpływu itd... Czy to się kwalifikuje jako działanie z art. 29? Dodam, że deszczówka z podjazdu jest odprowadzana rynną pod samym domem. Czy jeśli polubownie się nie uda kierować to do inspektora??

----------


## m4rsh4ll

Taką odpowiedź dostałem z forum prawnego od użytkownika fryfid i pozwolę sobie przytoczyć.

*Ustawa Prawo Wodne Dz.U.2012.145 z późn. zm

Art. 29. 1. Właściciel gruntu, o ile przepisy ustawy nie stanowią inaczej, nie może:
1) zmieniać stanu wody na gruncie, a zwłaszcza kierunku odpływu znajdującej się na jego gruncie wody opadowej ani kierunku odpływu ze źródeł - ze szkodą dla gruntów sąsiednich;
2) odprowadzać wód oraz ścieków na grunty sąsiednie.
2. Na właścicielu gruntu ciąży obowiązek usunięcia przeszkód oraz zmian w odpływie wody, powstałych na jego gruncie wskutek przypadku lub działania osób trzecich, ze szkodą dla gruntów sąsiednich.
3. Jeżeli spowodowane przez właściciela gruntu zmiany stanu wody na gruncie szkodliwie wpływają na grunty sąsiednie, wójt, burmistrz lub prezydent miasta może, w drodze decyzji, nakazać właścicielowi gruntu przywrócenie stanu poprzedniego lub wykonanie urządzeń zapobiegających szkodom.

Sąsiad nie ma prawa odprowadzać wody na twój teren (nawet pośrednio) -na ulicę zresztą też nie. Powinien ją zagospodarować na własnym terenie (odpowiednie rozsączanie) lub podłączyć się do kanalizacji deszczowej lub rowu (to wymaga pozwoleń).*

----------


## krisu28-85

Jest na to jakiś paragraf, z tym że sprzeciw sąsiadki musi być zasadny. Jeżeli nie ma ona racji, co musisz potwierdzić zapewne przez specjalistę od tych spraw, to śmiało możesz teren podnosić.

----------


## paroofka

> No i racja, ale czy mogę sie domagać, żeby część wody, która dawniej spływała przez drogę na jego podjazd a teraz zasuwa do mnie ( i zalała mi już ścianę) wyłapał i rozproszył po swojej części działki?? W sumie ten podjazd nie jest wysoki, tylko, że kieruje na nas wodę, bo nie ma tam, żadnej rynienki, odpływu itd... Czy to się kwalifikuje jako działanie z art. 29? Dodam, że deszczówka z podjazdu jest odprowadzana rynną pod samym domem. Czy jeśli polubownie się nie uda kierować to do inspektora??


Proponuję zrobić ekspertyzę i z nią udać się do prawnika. Sprawa moim zdaniem spokojnie do wygrania - wykazanie, że zmiany, jakie wprowadził właściciel niekorzystnie wpłynęły na stan wody na twojej działce będzie raczej banalnie prosty. Zrób sobie dokumentację zdjęciową przy następnej większej burzy!  :smile:

----------


## Magdalena Koźlik

Witam,
Nie chcę zakładać nowego wątku więc piszę w imieniu swojej Cioci.
Jej sąsiad podnosi swój teren pod budowę bardzo wysoko. Jest to ponad metr świeżego nasypu gleby. 
Nie byli poinformowani przy pozwoleniu na budowę o podnoszeniu terenu
W tym tygodniu po burzy i deszczach część ziemi spłynęła razem z wodą na ich teren niszcząc krzewy, warzywa w tunelu foliowym i teren na którym była piękna trawa a obecnie jest pełno gliniastej ziemi. 
Chciałabym spytać się o poradę co można z tym zrobić ?
Nie mamy zamiaru zabronić mu się budować ale nie chcemy pozwolić na podnoszenie terenu tak wysoko i niszczeniu Cioci terenu. 
Do urzędu nie mamy co iść bo tam wszyscy ich znajomi więc rozmową nic nie wskóraliśmy. 
Co z takim faktem zrobić ? Jakie pismo i gdzie wystosować by coś z tym zrobiono ?
Załączam zdjęcie przed ulewą. Jak dostanę zdjęcia zniszczenia i obecnie wyglądającego terenu zaraz dołączę.

----------


## szczukot

No to podniesienie to faktycznie przegiecie.
Ale co sie tak boisz urzedow ? 
Wazne, aby nie isc gadac, tylko na pismie z potwierdzeniem odbioru. W takich sytuacjach "znajomosci" schodza na dalszy plan, bo urzednik moze zaczac sie bac o swoj stolek.

Fantom

----------


## Magdalena Koźlik

Dobrze będziemy próbować ale wiem że to raczej nic nie wskóra. 
Można złożyć jakieś pismo do inspekcji nadzoru budowlanego ? I czy podpierać się jakimiś artykułami czy normalnie opisać sytuację ?

----------


## forgetit

opisać sytuację - znamiona katastrofy budowlanej - niekontrolowane osunięcie nasypu, na tym etapie nie musisz posiłkować się paragrafami.
Napisz do Powiatowego Inspektora Nadzoru Budowlanego.

----------


## pieknyromek

Tak jest, pisać, nic na "gębę", wszystko na piśmie i potwierdzenie odbioru.

----------


## surgi22

Nic tak nie plami jak podpis na piśmie potwierdzającym przyjęcie zgłoszenia o nieprawidłowościach ( w przypadku sprawy sądowej nie ma tłumaczenia urzędników - nie wiem, nic mi nie wiadomo w tym temacie itp. itd. )

----------


## wiolcia0404

Jak obiecałam załączam zdjęcia działki po zalaniu przez sąsiada.

----------


## wiolcia0404



----------


## wiolcia0404



----------


## Barti1125

Witam

Nie chciałem otwierać nowego wątku, ten wydawał mi się odpowiedni. Sąsiad w ostatnich dniach zaczął nawozić ziemię i równać swoją działkę. Wydaje mi się, że nie ma co się rozpisywać na ten temat bo zdjęcia wszystko pokazują. Ziemia jest równana do wysokości mojego płotu (2metry). Co z tym zrobić?

----------


## szczukot

No z tego co widzę to chyba nic. Jezeli zejdzie u siebie skarpami w dol, i woda nie bedzie sioe lala, to bedzie to raczej legalne.

Fantom

----------


## Panna_nikt

Witam  :smile:  przeczytałam wątek i chciałabym usystematyzować informacje - jak zrobić, żeby podnieść teren, odprowadzić wodę do rowu melioracyjnego oraz wykopać staw odwadniający powyżej 25 m2 całkiem legalnie. Zależy mi na legalności, ponieważ działka moja i sąsiada po drugiej stronie drogi są niżej od okolicznych i raz na przyjmijmy 10 lat rów wylewa na nasze działki. ja jestem w lepszej sytuacji bo jeszcze nie mam na niej domu.

Mamy wydane warunki zabudowy, w nich info, że nie ustalono właściciela rowu (w księgach jest starostwo, które twierdzi, że ZUWiM dostał ją w zarządzanie, a ZUWiM się nie przyznaje) i że występuje możliwość podtopień przez rów. Ponadto jedyny sąsiad naszej działki jest po stronie zlicowanej z wysokością okoliczną, więc tej części nie będziemy podnosić (więc ugoda z sąsiadami nie wchodzi w grę).
Dobrze rozumiem, że składam do PnB do starostwa projekt zagospodarowania działki z zaznaczonym stawem (połączonym z rowem melioracyjnym, żeby oddawał nadmiar wody), z zaznaczonym podniesionym terenem gruntu? Czy po wydaniu PzB mamy legalną zgodę na podniesienie działki w jednym miejscu i wykopanie stawu w innym?  :Confused: 

Czy brak właściciela rowu może być przeszkodą w zrobieniu odpływu ze stawu? Czy skoro nie ma właściciela rowu możemy sami (wiem, że to pewnie nie do końca legalne) wyczyścić, pogłębić, wyrównać rów w celu zapobiegnięcia podtopienia nas i sąsiadów? Bo raczej nikt o ten rów nie zadba bo nawet nie mamy kogo wezwać do utrzymania rowu w porządku... W gminie powiedzieli nam, że możemy podnosić bez pozwoleń jeśli to nie zaburzy warunków wodnych. Tylko czy istnieje taka rzeczywista granica ile można? W naszym kraju coś takiego i jeszcze na gębę na dłuższą metę nie działa....

----------


## choina

Ja bym spróbował się najpierw dogadać z sąsiadem, może murki oporowe by coś pomogły...jeśli nie no to niestety pozostaje załatwić sprawę prawnie no chyba że nie chcecie się z nim 'kłócić' ale jeśli faktycznie jest tak jak na zdjęciach to ja bym próbował to jakoś rozwiązać bo sytuacja się będzie pogarszać.

----------

